# The least desireable species...



## Cirith Ungol

There has been lots of talk about spiecies folks want to have/own. But what species would you NOT want to have just because they have some attribute you don't like? (Just name the bottom one, to make it simpler. Because obviously one can't have EVEYR T on the planet and will thus have to prioritize when buying T's)

Iv'e heard of people selling their blondi's because they got sprayed far too often and had a very hard time with it. That would be one kind of an example of a motivation.

My own is this (and it might come as a little shock to you folks, and I can understnad it):
At this point in time I'd NOT want to have a Nhandu chromatus. It just looks too spooky! I find it extremely ugly in one way, extremely intreaguing and fascinating in another though! That bright carpace is just freaking me out and I don't know why! For some reason I feel an internal shiver when I look at that T. But sure as "down below" I'll have to have one in time   ... again: "in time!" For now though the freaky factor has me completely in it's grip.


----------



## David Burns

I don't like G.rosea. They are boring and should be culled from the hobby.

I do like N.chromatus.


----------



## Beardo

I have to say that Rosehairs are probably the least appealing to me....alot of the NA T's don't do anything for me either. I just don't like brown spiders I guess lol.


----------



## Tarantulasse

I'm put off by any T's with significant venom. I really don't like the idea of having a bad reaction to a bite. I try my best to avoid getting bit, and I havn't been bit yet, but accidents happen, and I feel the only way eliminate the possibility of getting bit by a T with significant venom all together is by not getting one....no matter how pretty they are. However, we do have an OBT....it's my boyfriend's really...he can feed and clean that one's cage

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## pategirl

I've yet to discover a tarantula I wouldn't want in my collection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Code Monkey

Pinning it down to one species would be impossible, but I'd say the group I have the least interest in are the old world obligate burrowers such as the Haplopelma.


----------



## greenbay1

I know that I'll be on everyones hatelist for this but I don't like OBTs.    I have 2, one I never see but when she does come out she is nuts  :evil: . The other is a visible crazy. Just not my cup of tea. They are beautiful though!


----------



## Schlyne

I'm least interested in the G. rosea.  I don't want to deal with blondi hairs, so I'll probably never get a T from that genus either.  I'll stick to Pamphobeteus species, and those hairs are among the worst I've experienced!


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

greenbay1 said:
			
		

> I know that I'll be on everyones hatelist for this but I don't like OBTs.    I have 2, one I never see but when she does come out she is nuts  :evil: . The other is a visible crazy. Just not my cup of tea. They are beautiful though!


Not on my hatelist.   I find P. murinus to be too predictable and because of that, I don't find them interesting.  G. rosea however can be nuts in a different way. I've been "slapped" on the hands too many times to count and it's kinda freaky in a "what just happened" sort of way.  However I do have a dwarf male P. murinus (orange color form) which can be a funny little man. 

My favorites though are those from the New World. A lot of them are really large, colorful, and vary in temperament. Nonetheless, there is no other region in the world where tarantula evolution couldn't make up its mind where the best placement of urticating setae should be.   

- Lonnie


----------



## bagheera

G rosea. ..........


----------



## CedrikG

and one more vote for G. Rosea ... I could get one for some $ and I refused, I just dont want a g rosea, as the other said I probably just dont like a rock in my vivarium ... 
i'll have one one day but not now


----------



## becca81

One that hasn't done a lot for me is _B. albopilosum_.  It's okay, I guess, but not something that I would replace when it's gone.


----------



## Henry Kane

Most new world T's. Least desired genus of all though, Aphonopelma. In case anyone wasn't aware, I like African Thera's almost exclusively.

Gary


----------



## koldaar

And yet another for G. rosea


----------



## moricollins

Most OW'ers don't do much for me, partticularly the burrowing species, such as Haplopelma's.


----------



## David Richards

Rose hairs!!! for sure


----------



## BugToxin

Any pet hole species!!!  When I read about some of you seeing your H. lividum, or C. crawshayi once or twice a year, I don't want one.     It is a shame, because some of these are truly beautiful species.   :drool: I don't really care how venomous/defensive my spiders are, but since I can't have a huge collection I stick to the ones I can expect to see fairly often.  I do have an OBT, and although it hides more than my other spiders I see it often enough.  The OBT is IMO the best of the old world species to keep.


----------



## Lorgakor

_P. murinus_ does nothing for me. And I'm not big on burrowers.


----------



## Snakecharm

Least desirable to me is probably T. blondi. I'm pretty allergic to my B. smithi, I can't imagine how badly blondi hairs would tear me up. Also... big brown spider, so not interesting.

On the other hand, I love both my rosehairs and all of my evil pet holes. I'm weird.  ;P


----------



## YouLosePayUp

*My Vote!*

Personally I have alot of favourites as well as many that I most likely will not get (unless I get talked into it.... Martin  ) I am one of the people that like color oriented tarantulas. Therefore plain colors like on T. blondi dont appeal to me much. I am not saying I will never get a T.blondi, I just wont be running out to get one. Also I like medium to large tarantulas, so I dont see me getting any dwarfs soon like Cyriocosmus (sorry Martin  ) 

Maybe once I run out of the "Gotta have it List" I will purchase some of the smaller colorful T's first and then move on to the plain coloured T's as in the T. blondi, C. huahini, and N. vulpinus


----------



## stubby8th

Just about any old word species. I am just not interested in keeping an overly agressive T. This may really appeal to some, not me. 
Give me your NEW WORLD Brachypelma's, Aphonopelma's, Avicularia's & Grammastolsa's ANY day! There are so many bright, colorful and interesting animals that fall within these catagories.

PS - L-O-V-E G.rosea, no apology.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nick_schembri

G. rosea is my favorite, probably because it was my first T, but the colour on my RCF is great. My least desirable would be dwarf species or small species. I like T's that get big.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx

i wasn't fond of my a. avic b/c it made it's enclosure so dirty with webbing and poop that i couldn't see it well...plus it was difficult to keep humid enough so i don't want any more avics...

i wouldn't want any spider that i would have to mist daily either like t. blondi or such...i am bad about daily maintainence so it would probably just die on me.  plus i have mold problems with the high humidity t's

i do like my brown spiders i.e. g. rosea and a. seemani.  they are still very pretty despite their brown color.  i also love haplopelmas...even if i see them for just a few moments when i come home at night its worth it.  

if my p. irmina wasn't the most gorgeous t in my collection i might not want her, she is a real pet hole...but when she does come out


----------



## Crotalus

I  had a unknown species from Ecuador. It seldom ate and when it molted you hardly noticed it was growing. And on top of that, it was really ugly. Very elongated abdomen. Not my kind of tarantula thats for sure, but it would be interesting to know what genus and species it was.

/Lelle


----------



## jw73

I don't want any old world species. They are too venomous and not such beautiful as new world species for me.


----------



## harrymaculata

anything that isn't a african/Asian arboreal apart from my para and boehmei, i also dislike chillis, but i do still like b.albopilosums caus it was my first t and there 
great, i don't like obligate burrowers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I have to add:
I'd love to have some pokies or OBT's but I'm a bit nervous about the venom and speed of those T's. They'll have to wait another year or two or.. maybe longer.


----------



## cryptly

I have to say T. blondi.  I can see what other people like about them, but it just doesn't appeal to me. I think it's the U hairs that's keeping me away.  U hairs and all the molt problems I've read about.

My P. regalis isn't holding my interest like my Brachys and Africans.  I may try a different pookie later, but I don't think I'll be getting another regalis once I part with mine.


----------



## David_F

The least desirable to me wouldn't really be any one species.  It's more a general group: The slow growers.  Aphonopelma, Grammostola, etc.  If I came across some adults of these genera I'd consider them but as for raising slings, I think that's out the window in the future.  I'm impatient.


----------



## JJJoshua

It's not a tarantula, but I have a Bothriocyrtum Californicum that I have not seen since I put it in it's cage. I would not recommend it to anyone. I'm not sure if it has molted or anything as of yet. Very BOOORING.

I love rosies. My Blondi and Lividum are the most interesting Ts I have at the moment.


----------



## meier link

tiger rumps do nothing for me....i really think theyre quite ugly, and their samll size doesnt help


----------



## nowhereman

> At this point in time I'd NOT want to have a Nhandu chromatus. It just looks too spooky!


You must be joking ?


----------



## Vys

I'm very tempted to say L. parahybana. They aren't particularly cute unless you find black peat or equivalent which I can't, and I tire of the wanderlust they seem to get? (At least mine). 

I will never get a Stromatopelma, I think. Aggressive, more-venomous-than-average, and looking like a skin-disease..likely reclusive as hell also


----------



## Cirith Ungol

nowhereman said:
			
		

> You must be joking ?


EEEWWW... look at that death-like, bone-like carpace... That one just looks too sinister   

Kinda joking but it still freaks me a bit! But I bet ya, once I've gotten more used to those looks I'll have to have one, because they are as cool as they look freakish

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Krapf0n

i dont like burrowing Ts since i dont want to spend money on animals which i only can see maybe 1-2 x in a year.


----------



## Code Monkey

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Kinda joking but it still freaks me a bit! But I bet ya, once I've gotten more used to those looks I'll have to have one, because they are as cool as they look freakish


I can relate. It wasn't that they were too sinister, but that I thought they were too garish at first (I still draw the line at C. cyaneopubescens - when mine died I wasn't crying in my beer, GBBS are like a badly dressed clown ). Now a few years after first seeing N. chromatus I've come to appreciate their colouration and have 5 slings up in the spider room.


----------



## cacoseraph

*Rotting corpses*

I can pretty safely say the only spider i dislike would be a rotting, worm ridden corpse

some spiders i might not buy for cost reasons, but i would take any tarantula and possibly any bug... not *quite* sure if i'd want a Phoneutria egg sac though....

perhaps i am easily amused... ok, i *know* i am easily amused... but i like 'em all and find them all very interesting. even the most boring tara has a micro-filtration system attached to it's mouth... no moving parts when it breathes... 
shed the lining of their genitals (try *that* one if you are a boy...)

and even Aphonopelma Plain and Tall still has a certain like, otherworldly mystique to it that i find appealing.


----------



## nowhereman

> I still draw the line at C. cyaneopubescens - when mine died I wasn't crying in my beer, GBBS are like a badly dressed clown ).


I'd miss my killer clowns terribly.


----------



## LEVIS

I absolutely hate Brachypelma albopilosum... What a repulsive and utterly hideous tarantula that is... It really sucks on all levels.

They are such rubbish... "Curlyhair's" (what a delightful name) makes the Ewoks (and maybe even JarJar Binks) look like <edit> Shaft.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I'm getting three of those above (C.c.) this week!   I'm really looking forward to those beautiful freaks!


----------



## nowhereman

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> I'm getting three of those above (C.c.) this week!   I'm really looking forward to those beautiful freaks!


We already have three and looking forward to the pitter patter of a lot of eight legged little ones. Handsome T's.


----------



## Freddie

Probably Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Lasiodoras, Aphonopelmas and Acanthoscurrias... and so on.


----------



## nowhereman

Freddie said:
			
		

> Probably Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Lasiodoras, Aphonopelmas and Acanthoscurrias... and so on.


Hmmm, Have you folks tried hamsters or something ? 
I don't have a major dislike of my old H. minax "Evil".  It had just a soon eat one of your fingers as it had a cricket.  You just seldom see it.   Great looking T when it does make an appearance.


----------



## jezzy607

I like them all, but my least favorites are those species with relatively small chelicera compared to body size and/or leggy T's.....yeah I know that sounds strange.  An example would be C. or D. fasciatum.  I love Aphonopelmas!


----------



## cacoseraph

jezzy607 said:
			
		

> I like them all, but my least favorites are those species with relatively small chelicera compared to body size and/or leggy T's.....yeah I know that sounds strange.  An example would be C. or D. fasciatum.  I love Aphonopelmas!



you should look into getting a purse-web myglamorph spider

Atypidae.  They have special over-sized chelicerae to bite through their web-tube house.  They are BURLY looking


----------



## Mop_Top

pategirl said:
			
		

> I've yet to discover a tarantula I wouldn't want in my collection.


Im with you.


----------



## Nick_schembri

Me too! despite the fact that small T's dont really really appeal to me, I would still like to own all the species of animals as possible. And that includes T's


----------



## Lopez

Not really a fan of Nhandu, Aphonopelma, Acanthoscurria, Lasiodora, Lasiorides etc.


----------



## GoTerps

I'm not a _Haplopelma_ fan.  I only keep 1, the almost obligatory _H. lividum_ that I've raised from sling.

I wouldn't mind having a nice _H. schmidti_, but slings are way overpriced and I avoid anything WC.


----------



## Charlie

I would say curly hairs. Ugly spider in my opinion.

Charlie


----------



## Lopez

GoTerps said:
			
		

> I'm not a _Haplopelma_ fan.  I only keep 1, the almost obligatory _H. lividum_ that I've raised from sling.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a nice _H. schmidti_, but slings are way overpriced and I avoid anything WC.


They seem to be pricey here in Europe too. The last ones I had were £60 for 10 big slings (3rd or 4th instar) and that was cheap.


----------



## Deschain

I think that all tarantulas (and scorps.), are amazing and beautiful...and while there are some that have characteristics that appeal to me more than others, I don't think there is one that I wouldn't like to have.


----------



## rwfoss

I'm going to be very careful about mentioning what I don't like. I have a tendency to end up with them! Wasn't crazy about G. rosea, but that ended up being our first tarantula because I let my wife pick it out. (I love that little spider, though. She is pretty cool.) 

I said I would never get a Pokey either, put I ended up purchasing a small P. regalis this weekend. I used to find them ugly, but as with most things, I just need to learn more about them to appreciate them. 

I think the only tarantula I would not want in my collection is one that remained out of sight most of the time. I am buying them to look at them, watch them, study them, etc. Even the "pet rock" G. rosea stays out in the open for me!

Rick


----------



## Cirith Ungol

rwfoss said:
			
		

> I said I would never get a Pokey either, put I ended up purchasing a small P. regalis this weekend. I used to find them ugly, but as with most things, I just need to learn more about them to appreciate them.



Oh, I'd love to have a few! (When I'm more used to the thaught of their poison). I love the pics where they just sit nice with their legs stretched out!


----------



## meatbeef

Theres not one I don't like really.


----------



## cryptly

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> At this point in time I'd NOT want to have a Nhandu chromatus. It just looks too spooky! I find it extremely ugly in one way, extremely intreaguing and fascinating in another though! That bright carpace is just freaking me out and I don't know why! For some reason I feel an internal shiver when I look at that T. But sure as "down below" I'll have to have one in time   ... again: "in time!" For now though the freaky factor has me completely in it's grip.


I did find them ugly, at first, all the colors clashed, the leg striping didn't seem to go with the rest of the T. . .but after looking at a pic for awhile I felt sorry for the poor little gaudy thing. . .I ended up buying one.   It quickly became a favorite.   

It's amazing how a T you weren't sure of at first grows on you.


----------



## MizM

Dwarf species. Don't know why, but none of them interest me. And I'm NOT a "my-t-is-bigger-than-your-t" hobbyist!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

MizM said:
			
		

> Dwarf species. Don't know why, but none of them interest me. And I'm NOT a "my-t-is-bigger-than-your-t" hobbyist!


I guess the thing is that they all are dwarfs when they start, most often when we get them. Some of them will stay dwarfs an awfully long time, so why dwarfify your collection even more... With other words, I understand you   

cryptly:
Yeah, I think that's what happening to me also... that looking/getting used to thing. But I hope it will still be a while before I see more pictures because I'm now at the end of what I consider a healthy ammount of T's (space wise, without putting up more shelves). Well... as if that is going to discurage me in the end...


----------



## Raqua

Since I am 'arboreals only' only guy, I should have to say any terestrial. But I might get into some terestrials later (I don't have room for those now), but only asian species, maybe african. So least desirable species to me are new world terestrials. Oh yeah, and I don't keep Tapinauchenius spp. from arboreals, don't like those too much.


----------



## C_Strike

seems like G rosea is not a particularly poular spp... i cant undastand this as my first t was a G rosea... She is EASILY the most unperdictable and aggressive spider in my collection... (Ephebopus C, Theraphosa b, Theraphosa a, Heteroscodra m, Stromatopelma C, Cithariscius c..et al)
 She is great, quite often wen u touch her shel turn around and stick her legs in the air, i can just stroke the whole of the leg and she just stands there, almost to be enjoying it
I just find them amusing.
Though the colours of mine are a little drab:/
...shes great   
My rosie will turn and strike at the first poke like lightning, a few times trying to strike twice quicker than your mind can deal with.
Ps: my blue-fang will dribble venom ofits wide spread fangs (he does a walking kinda motion with them....its REALLY amazin to see how annoyed it becomes off 1 poke)
But now having wote this, iv realized...  there arent any t's i dont like or wudnt have  :razz:


----------



## Code Monkey

*G. rosea*



			
				Soul said:
			
		

> seems like G rosea is not a particularly poular spp... i cant undastand this as my first t was a G rosea...


The G. rosea's "unpopular" status has a number of roots. One, of course, is that it is a brown spider, but I think people are dishonest if they say that's the only or even main reason they don't want one.

I think the fact that they're "not special" plays into their unpopularity. While the odds are slim and none that you'd encounter their cousin the G. aureostriata in anything other than a petstore with an extensive exotic section, people who don't even know what the word "arachnid" means have G. rosea. As such, even though it's not a very rational belief, I think a lot of folks perceive having G. rosea as indicating some sort of non-advancedness.

Another reason why some may harbor feelings of dislike or disinterest for them is that they represent the worst side of the arachnid pet trade. They are a species for which there is very little field biology known, yet they are collected from the wild in such numbers that it's economically wasteful to breed them in captivity. Although it's a case of "shooting the messenger", viewing this species as desirable could be construed as contributing to irresponsible practices in the arachnid pet trade. I think that most of us believe that wild collection of spiders should exist to expand the genetic variety for captive breeding, not be so extensive that it supplants it altogether.

Also, and this reason probably does not extend any further than my own personal quirk, but I harbor some resentment towards the species because it was what replaced the B. smithi as the main pet trade spider you found in pet stores when I was younger. There was a wasteland of availability of interesting tarantulas between the advent of CITES and when captive breeding began to become significant in the 90s, G. rosea is, for better or worse, emblematic of that period to me.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Well I'm happy that my rosea is a freak-bastard-threatposing-little-b...b.. erm.. brat!   I might send him out on a 50/50 adventure and most likely not see him again after that... and maybe no offspring either for that matter. 

Well, whatever end he's gonna get, I'm not quite sure I'm gonna replace him with another rosea. I am on the virge of having more T's than room (when all are grown up) so I might want to skip rosea for a while after this.

But the one I have now? I like him!


----------



## Kittycat784

I myself am quite fond of my Rosies (I have two) and I just love the death out of my Brachypelma A. That little spider is really beautiful in my opinion.  She also is my only sweetheart and will let me pick her up, my rosies are constant excevators and move thier substrate all over.  wow! what an ineresting lot.  Though I must say the two spiders I like the least are any Hapolopelma Sp, I just recently lost my Minax and there was no crying It never came out of its burrow, boring! and Ptnerchlusis (I know I spelled that WRONG) I have one that I got real cheap a Lugardi for $10 also very boring hides in its home most of the time don't even get to see it eat! I just really like big spiders!


----------



## rgfx

I think any round, overweight Ts with golfball abdomens look wrong, but then i prefer arboreals. T blondis have to be the ugliest of all, especially when they've gone all scabby. Mind you, I think huge Ts are kinda vulgar.


----------



## Jmadson13

It really is difficult to say any theraposids are undesirable. I would have to say just for the reactions I get from the hairs Theraphosa and Phampobetus species spiders are a bit "iffy" that note aside, I've got a few spiders from both genus and enjoy them all hair aside.



			
				Vys said:
			
		

> I will never get a Stromatopelma, I think. Aggressive, more-venomous-than-average, and looking like a skin-disease..likely reclusive as hell also


 Really? besides the aggression issues Stromatopelma is one of the most attractive spiders out there. Take a look at Spiderman2's big female. I'll let you know how mine looks once I actually get to see it. Judging by the molts it's atleast 3 inches at this point though. It's also yet to run ape up my arm and face and bite me in the process


----------



## BugToxin

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> At this point in time I'd NOT want to have a Nhandu chromatus. It just looks too spooky! I find it extremely ugly in one way, extremely intreaguing and fascinating in another though! That bright carpace is just freaking me out and I don't know why! For some reason I feel an internal shiver when I look at that T. But sure as "down below" I'll have to have one in time   ... again: "in time!" For now though the freaky factor has me completely in it's grip.


After reading this when you posted it a few days ago, I now find myself doing searches to check out peoples pics of this species.  I'm so glad you brought this to my attention, because now *I REALLY, REALLY must have one!!!  :drool: *


----------



## YouLosePayUp

I would post a pic of my N. chromatus but it is almost microscopic lol . I just bought it last friday at 1/4 inch but I can say they have black background color with white stripes and a big red < bum - edited by CM > lol.

Sry for the "A" word CM it wont happen again. I used to work construction and am a machinist so that language unexplainably comes naturally. I will learn to bite my tongue oops fingers in here as I dont wish to upset anyone.

Thanks for the quick fix CM

Trevor


----------



## arachnoguy

i don't think there is really any tarantula that i so strongly dislike that i would never own one or not want it in my collection. i think my least favorite are Haplopelma minax due to the fact that they are the devil with eight legs (i have had a bad run in with one of these that is why i really dislike them)


----------



## stubby8th

*Huh??*



			
				LEVIS said:
			
		

> I absolutely hate Brachypelma albopilosum... What a repulsive and utterly hideous tarantula that is... It really sucks on all levels.
> 
> They are such rubbish... "Curlyhair's" (what a delightful name) makes the Ewoks (and maybe even JarJar Binks) look like <edit> Shaft.


Ok, I've got to ask . . .
Why not tell us all why you find B.albopilosum 'repulsive and utterly hideous'? Are you joking? I guess I didn't understand the references to JarJar Binks and Shaft either (?)


----------



## BlkCat

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=41303


----------



## LEVIS

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Ok, I've got to ask . . .
> Why not tell us all why you find B.albopilosum 'repulsive and utterly hideous'? Are you joking? I guess I didn't understand the references to JarJar Binks and Shaft either (?)


I have to admit that I really don’t see the point in me sitting here, having to justify the fact that I dislike this species, to you… You have your opinions – I have mine.

But anyways – I haven’t got anything else to do right now, so here goes:

I don’t like their coloration, they are boring and ugly.
I don’t like their extreme amount of curly hair… Disgusting and ugly as hell.
I don’t like the large amount of very small slings you get out of breeding this species.
I think they are extremely boring. 
I find them visually boring AND their behavior is boring as well (at least for a Tarantula).
Tarantulas don’t get any more anti-bad-ass than this. 
They are equipped with urticating hairs and they’re not afraid of using them – frequently…
I’m allergic to urticating hairs but even before I got allergic, I hated urticating hairs.

It’s con after con… There’s absolutely nothing appealing to me about this species – on the contrary there are a lot of things I hate about it (obviously). 

A friend of mine gave me an adult female and a bunch of slings some years ago.
Later on I got a male for the female… Woop-Dee-Doo! now I had a ton of itsy bitsy spiders – hooray for cannibalism! Not very cool. There’s no way in hell I’ll ever get one of these again – without a doubt the least desireable species.

As I stated earlier on in this post, to my mind, tarantulas don’t get any more anti-bad-ass than this. And Hey! - that’s the reason why this species (in my mind) makes the Ewoks (and maybe even JarJar Binks) look like *beeping* Shaft.
(Shaft being close to the ultimate bad-ass, mind you)

Oh and by the way: No – I am not by any means joking… I hate Brachypelma albopilosum!


----------



## stubby8th

LEVIS said:
			
		

> I have to admit that I really don’t see the point in me sitting here, having to justify the fact that I dislike this species, to you… You have your opinions – I have mine.
> 
> But anyways – I haven’t got anything else to do right now, so here goes:
> 
> I don’t like their coloration, they are boring and ugly.
> I don’t like their extreme amount of curly hair… Disgusting and ugly as hell.
> I don’t like the large amount of very small slings you get out of breeding this species.
> I think they are extremely boring.
> I find them visually boring AND their behavior is boring as well (at least for a Tarantula).
> Tarantulas don’t get any more anti-bad-ass than this.
> They are equipped with urticating hairs and they’re not afraid of using them – frequently…
> I’m allergic to urticating hairs but even before I got allergic, I hated urticating hairs.
> 
> It’s con after con… There’s absolutely nothing appealing to me about this species – on the contrary there are a lot of things I hate about it (obviously).
> 
> A friend of mine gave me an adult female and a bunch of slings some years ago.
> Later on I got a male for the female… Woop-Dee-Doo! now I had a ton of itsy bitsy spiders – hooray for cannibalism! Not very cool. There’s no way in hell I’ll ever get one of these again – without a doubt the least desireable species.
> 
> As I stated earlier on in this post, to my mind, tarantulas don’t get any more anti-bad-ass than this. And Hey! - that’s the reason why this species (in my mind) makes the Ewoks (and maybe even JarJar Binks) look like *beeping* Shaft.
> (Shaft being close to the ultimate bad-ass, mind you)
> 
> Oh and by the way: No – I am not by any means joking… I hate Brachypelma albopilosum!


W-O-W! Issues ???


----------



## LEVIS

stubby8th said:
			
		

> W-O-W! Issues ???


With Brachypelma albopilosum? Yeah - most definitely.


----------



## Cooper

Wooow, dude, I love albopilosum! That is weird, I find them unique and beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LEVIS

Cooper said:
			
		

> Wooow, dude, I love albopilosum! That is weird, I find them unique and beautiful.


And I totally respect that - I just hate them


----------



## Cooper

Fair is fair, I hate cats lol.


----------



## rhinocricus

I don't like Brachypelma in general.. 
and Theraphosa blondi..


----------



## Aviculariinae

Id say _Poecilotheria Metallica_


----------



## taorchard1987

curly hairs should be bansihen from mthe hobby as should G.Roseas


----------



## BlkCat

Cooper said:
			
		

> Fair is fair, I hate cats lol.


I resent that!!  :}


----------



## senor ocho

In response to the query of which is the least desirable species, isn't that kinda like asking which child you wanna kick out of the car at a high rate of speed?  ;P 
I like em all. Every one possesses worthwhile traits, though some do possess more than others, if I may paraphrase Orwell. Still, I gotta say I wouldn't dump any of them. 
-chris
www.krazy8sinvertebrates.com


----------



## Lorgakor

I want to add another one. I am finding my _H. maculata _ to be increasingly boring. They are beautiful when I see them, but a little nerve racking for cage maintenance. One of them is always visible, and one always hides. 
They just don't do much for me. It wasn't a spider that was ever on my wish list, and now I've ended up with two of em!


----------



## Immortal_sin

Hate is a very strong word, and I can't imagine hating any species....
Too much energy involved in that 
However, there are some non desirable species for me. I have no clue why people are attracted to them, but that's just me:

T blondi
H lividum
H gigas

Probably more, but I'm too tired to think of them right now.


----------



## Vanisher

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> There has been lots of talk about spiecies folks want to have/own. But what species would you NOT want to have just because they have some attribute you don't like? (Just name the bottom one, to make it simpler. Because obviously one can't have EVEYR T on the planet and will thus have to prioritize when buying T's)
> 
> Iv'e heard of people selling their blondi's because they got sprayed far too often and had a very hard time with it. That would be one kind of an example of a motivation.
> 
> My own is this (and it might come as a little shock to you folks, and I can understnad it):
> At this point in time I'd NOT want to have a Nhandu chromatus. It just looks too spooky! I find it extremely ugly in one way, extremely intreaguing and fascinating in another though! That bright carpace is just freaking me out and I don't know why! For some reason I feel an internal shiver when I look at that T. But sure as "down below" I'll have to have one in time   ... again: "in time!" For now though the freaky factor has me completely in it's grip.


I would say Brachypelma smithi, cause i think they are boring. I am not a big fan of the genus Brachypelma. The one i like best in the genus is B albopilosa.   CHEERS!!!///Johan


----------



## Steve Nunn

dead one. the deader they are, the less i like them


----------



## Sequin

rosie's i am not attracted to at all... boring, dull color.... yet for some reason, i bought one 3 days ago...hm, amusing.


----------



## Mendi

I don't know if I hate any, but there are some I I really dislike

OBTS
H,lividum
P.cancerides

Prolly a few more but can;t think of them now


----------



## grockl

*all of them*

I realy hate those obnoxious opinionated T's. I mean when they start making biased statements that have no grounding in reality, god. Those realy dull T's are boorish to I mean they should get a new wardrobe and get with the times, like bright and fuzzy is the only way to go.  ;P 
You are all cracked, there is a T for everyone why ixnay any species.
cheers Gary


----------



## shogun804

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## Varden

You know, I haven't yet found one that I wouldn't have.  Maybe that's because I'm still new to the hobby, haven't been bitten yet and thus far know no fear.


----------



## Czalz

Code Monkey said:
			
		

> even though it's not a very rational belief, I think a lot of folks perceive having G. rosea as indicating some sort of non-advancedness.


 I think that's probably the best way i've  heard it put yet.  The more available something becomes, the less status it holds. (why do people buy infiniti instead if nissan? lexus instead of toyota? it's all about status, and the G.rosea is like the lesser of two choices because of it's status. How many people would you say "I drive a nissan" to, and how much more eager would you be to say " I drive an Infiniti". It's the same thing with t's, I (ashamedly) have almost not named my G. roseas in my collection list because they seem so beginner, and lack status. I really do like them though, it's just sad that they seemingly drag on the bottom of our lists because they're cheap, and available.

________________________________
"Education without religion is in danger of substituting wild theories for the simple commonsense rules of Christianity." 
-Samuel Morse (inventor of the telegraph)
____________________


----------



## Dark Raptor

P. murinus. I don't like this spider.


----------



## tarsier

pet holes pretty much round up my list


----------



## joe8421

G.rosea!!! a spp of nothing special 
of cours ,i hate to get any dead spp Ts


----------



## Steve Nunn

I'm just amazed at the _G.rosea_ issue (non-issue). I can't believe how many people show no interest in this species!!!! This species is without doubt one of the most spectacular of all spiders, not just the theraphosids. Anyone who would disagree, well, ya know 

I guess it isn't how the spider really looks but how common or cheap it is. One day, when Chile eventually puts real bans on wild collection, just watch this species skyrocket to everyone's most wanted list. They are damn hard to breed and very slow growers, gods I'd love to see this species banned for export from Chile.....honestly, they seem so unnappreciated that I don't think many keepers *deserve* to have them in their collections. If you really feel this way, then don't pay 10.00 for them as wild caught adults!!! At least then you'd be doing something toward conserving a species you don't really appreciate and according to general comment, don't really want anyway.

I'd give my left nut for one over any _Brachypelma_ or most other NW theraphosid, anyday. That's the truth.

That's gotta be 2 cents by now


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I have to agree with you there Steve. I'd have to say that roseas must be some of the most nutty and mad T's out there, but I guess this realization is hard to come to if you happen to have one of the pet rock roseas. But many other roseas seem to make up for it by doing stuff that's so intelligent that we humans can't understand what they're up to


----------



## Crimsonpanther

I have yet to find a T that i dont desire !!! But i do favour the African Thera's !! :clap:


----------



## xgrafcorex

i'd say anything i couldn't see, dwarf species, and i honestly don't see what all the hype about c crawshayi is all about.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

WHy so many people dissing on G. Rosea? I have one, and quite a few others, and i can definately say the G. Rosea is one of my favorites. She has a very intriguing personality, very subtle yet active and can be entertaining to watch. For example, mine seems to love playing "cat and mouse" with crickets, and when she catches one she does this weird little dance. She also is the only T that i own that when i open her cage she actually comes out of her hide to see whats going on, and doesnt mind when i just move in and pick her up. The only T that i know i would NEVER buy again is my A. Seemani, its such a boring spider and has a nasty attitude, more so than some old world species i have been around, she also is fairly ugly looking, and doesnt ever hardly come out of her burrow... quit simply, an ugly, nasty, boring spider all around. The only excitement i get out of her is cleaning her water dish occasionally she will bust out of her hide and give me a nice threat display ...other than that... she was a waste of money . THank god they are cheap!


----------



## GailC

I'm not real fond of Poecilotheria striata, they are creepy too me for some reason. I also don't like Ceratogyrus, they're just plain ugly.
Ephebopus cyanognathus are super creepy to me but I'd still like to have one someday. 
I used to hate A.seemani until I saw one in person at a pet store, needless to saw it came home with me. Its pretty cool but jumpy.


----------



## GailC

I can understand not liking a rosie because they aren't the best looking spider but mine is the craziest T ever, she thinks shes a OBT and is always doing something. Most active T I have. Even though I can buy wild caught adults all day for $10.00 I payed $25.00 for a CB sling, maybe the sling will be better tempered then my adult.


----------



## snoflax

Absolutely any Poecilotheria, I dont know why but they creep me out. I am also not fond of OBTs.
As far as all this dislike with G.rosea, my rosie is anything but boring! she has alot of personality. She is a bit aggressive at times, always ready with the threat pose if she doesnt like something. She gets pissy at times, if a drop of water gets on her substrate she throws fits. Definately not the pet rock type that so many on here seem to be running into.


----------



## Scolopendra55

I'm not to fond of the smaller species (I like my T's BIG over 8") however I dont "dislike" them at all and if I were offered one I would take it. I cant really think of any T that I downright dislike. They are all unique. Take G.rosea for example, they are very easy to keep, get to a decent size (not big enough for me, however I still own one), are cheap,and are readily available. Also, P.murinus though seemingly over aggressive and way to common to be considered a prized species still have their unique and favorable qualities such as being colorful and -very- easy to keep. All I'm trying to say is that there are no species that I dislike, they all have their unique and favorable qualities.


----------



## Pandora

I don't like Accanthoscurria, Brachypelma and Lasiodora (except albopilosum, emilia, klaasi and chacoana.) though I have a few ones each of these, but they all aren't my really favorite spiders.


----------



## MRL

Guys who say pokies, bet ya never had one. 

They creeped me out to, or intimidated me.. don't even ask where I am at now with them :wall:

as for the spider I least desire, hands down G rosea


----------



## r4iney

H. lividum and P.murinus - too aggressive and venomous for me. I prefer a tarantula that doesn't go beserk if you look at it funny


----------



## Ewok

I would probably say dwarf species too. I like tarantulas on medium to larger size. Iwas going to say rosehair, but the red phase is really cool. Color wise, I would say the stout leg baboon is the most unattractive, but its extra hairy legs make up for the color.


----------



## Kidsticulator

I say T blondi because it kicked at my mom. :evil:


----------



## RVS

Members of the genuses: Aphonopelma, Brachypelma, and Grammostola don't appeal to me whatsoever.


----------



## PA7R1CK

I would take any tarantula I could. I would have to say though the ones I would be least likly to want would be more G. rosea.


----------



## Drachenjager

*hmmm*

I would say the only T i would not want is one of the geneticaly, radiologically, or chemically alterd ones seen in the B movies.
OBT is one i dont want to be bitten by lol of course i dont want any of them to bite me. 
I have a seemani and love her, she just now started to burrow tho but i see her a lot. I just got a gimp legged G.rosea and it is pretty cool, maybe on valium tho. not sure if its a he or she yet but it dosent seem to mind being handled. it has one leg that was missing and is growing back will post pics soon


----------



## Pennywise

*Most terrestrials*

With the exception of T Blondi and a couple of other Giant species. I don't
mind aggression but not nutzo like OBTs


----------



## stonemantis

Since there are so many species out there I came to this conclusion:

monochromatic = undesireable to me 

polychromatic = desirable to me 

I love all tarantulas even the less desireable ones.


----------



## The Juice

I also don't like G.Rosea, besides their looks the one I owned was a pet rock.


----------



## David DeVries

Arboreals at this point. The only reasons I can say are inexperience and lack of confidence on my part.  I hear people talk about the slings being sensitive and dying easily and some of them sound more venemous. (Not to mention the story I read here about the regalis that ran up the persons arm and nestled in the persons armpit under the shirt sleeve!) I love the colors and shapes.  For now I will admire them and live vicariously through those of you who share your photos and stories.  Maybe someday... For now I will treasure my Brachys, Grammastolas, and the odd Pamphobeteous or three.


----------



## Midnightrdr456

P. Metallica.  They are just so boring and dull looking  

But honestly I think B. Smithi, I think that since its the hobby classic it kind of draws me away from it.  I like small if they are colorful or if they are dull looking nice and big.


----------



## JCola

i don't think that this has been said, but out of the few t's i've had experience with, i'm least fond of my L. parahybana sling (which i originally bought because i thought it would be pretty active).  i'm pretty sure it's not in premolt, cause it still eats, but it's such a scaredy-t, and it doesn't move much.  it's even afraid of tiny crickets and it's about 3/4in.  my chaco and curlyhair slings do so much more.  

my conlusion, i like them all, but i'm less attracted to the t's that do less.


----------



## Mr Ed

probably Xenesthis sp. or P. Metallica.  They are too pretty (kidding). I haven't seen anything yet that I don't like, however, I don't like super aggressive (defensive, blah-blah-blah) ones.  My OBT and my H. Lividum can be a little too pissy at times and the hot (not hottest, but hot) venom they possess is a negative too.


----------



## Fille

T. blondi for sure.IMHO the most ugly T to ever walk the face of the earth. Other than that anything hairy with eight legs is more than welcome.


----------



## Scorpendra

JCola said:
			
		

> i don't think that this has been said, but out of the few t's i've had experience with, i'm least fond of my L. parahybana sling (which i originally bought because i thought it would be pretty active).  i'm pretty sure it's not in premolt, cause it still eats, but it's such a scaredy-t, and it doesn't move much.  it's even afraid of tiny crickets and it's about 3/4in.  my chaco and curlyhair slings do so much more.
> 
> my conlusion, i like them all, but i'm less attracted to the t's that do less.


reminds me of my A purpurea....

G. Rosea, the commoness and being the staple of the hobby makes it unnapealing to me.


----------



## lpw

The answer to the question "what is my least desirable species" is a function of time.  If you asked me this several months ago, I would have had to say that NW terrestrials don't interest me very much at all.  But since then I changed my mind, and, guaranteed, will change it again in the future.  For me, the degree of desirability of a species waxes and wanes as time goes by.  Thus, over time, every species will be my least desirable at least once.  Conversely, there will be no single species that remains undesirable at all times.

I find that the key to maximizing the enjoyment derived from this hobby is to maintain a varied and balanced collection.  For instance, I like some of my T's because they're extremely aggressive.  I like some other T's because they're extremely _not_ aggressive.  By keeping both types of species, I am free to pick and choose which one(s) will have most of my attention at any given time.  Will it be the graceful and slender Pokie?  Will it be the angry reclusive KB?  Will it be the gentle and tolerant Rosie?  Would I like some fries with that?


----------



## Camberwell

P.metallica

will the price come down now???


----------



## xanadu1015

*OBT's and H. lividum*

They are both pretty and I do enjoy looking at the ones my mom has but I wouldn't want any of my own. Zelda is very secretive to the point that you never see her. Guess she's happy. As for Sav, I am just not interested in keeping a nutso baboon spider. I don't hate either one, just not interested in keeping them.


----------



## i-zombie

_B. albopilosum_ - I don't like anything about them.  

_A. avicularia_ - It seems like everyone has one.  I don't see why...maybe the availability.  I think they look like little stuffed animals.  If there's a T that could be classified as girly, this would be it.

_P. murinus_ - I wouldn't say they're the least desireable, but they're my least favorite of what I own.  I have two of them at around 4".  They're good looking spiders, but pretty boring.  I hardly ever see them.  One will pop out every once in a while.  I don't know what everyone does to piss their's off.  But whatever it is, I haven't found the formula...nor do I want to.  Even cleaning around their burrows (and sometimes IN their burrows), they cower down.  I've seen one of them freak out once.  I startled it by turning on the light.  It took two quick laps around its enclosure, and retreated to its burrow.  

_Poecilotheria ..._ - This would have been on my list a few weeks ago (minus the Gooty).  I don't like the way they sit.  To me, they don't look like the "traditional" T.  Also, their markings make them look like something I can find in my backyard (+6 inches ).  But I wanted to branch out and get an arboreal, and I was curious as to what the fuss was all about with these.  I decided to get a _P. regalis_.  It's not on the top of my list, but I certainly have grown to appreciate Pokies more.  I think it's a must to have one in your collection.  So you can take this one off my "least desireable list".  I just wanted to list this here to help illustrate someone else's point that the list changes with time.


----------



## Spiderface

*one more for Haplopelma*

have heard that owning these is like feeding dirt.....as for my haplopelma lividum......that is exactly how it was....gave her to a buddy. georgeuos little terror though.


----------



## Mister Internet

I prefer North American centipedes, but NOT North American T's... I have no desire to own an Aphonopelma of any kind.  Not because if any deep-rooted dislike, but because I am not a collector that's going to have an ever-expanding collection.  I will probably only ever have 10-12 at any given time, and I want to leave room for ones I actually WANT, not just grabbing as many as I can for the sake of having them... which is, I'm afraid, a disease that far too many hobbiests have, in ALL animal-related hobbies.


----------



## SkyeSpider

I'm probably in a minority here. I won't own pokies. The whole Poecilothelia genus just bores me on most levels. The paterns are repetative and bland to me.

On another level, I don't like hot, agressive arboreals. When an arboreal takes a dash, I like to guide it onto my hand, then back into the cage. This isn't a problem with most of them. Even if they run up to my neck/head. Pokies would intimidate the poop out of me if that ever happened.

I would probably never own a Stromatopelma calciatum for the same reason.


----------



## Leiurus87

H. Lividium. I dont hate them, i just dont like feeding dirt too much. They are wonderful but dont fit my personality type. I like G roseas, whethere they be Rocks or psycopaths. If they are a rock at least i get to see them, unlike most other obligate burrowers. The only obligate burrower i tolerate is my a Seemani.


----------



## Dragoon

Hello. 
The least desireable T to me would be anything with a 'horn'. 
They remind me of pumpkins...or vampires with stakes through their hearts or something....

On a personal level, I dislike my pink zebra beauty(campestratus). It never grows. It must be spite...

I love roseas. Their dusty rose coloring is so very unique and attractive.  B. klassi is similar in appearance, and no one is calling them ugly.  But, oh, yes, those have a higher price tag....hmmm.  
Anyone who disses roseas are just being trendy consumer snobs, IMO. 
D.


----------



## Juraki

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hello.
> The least desireable T to me would be anything with a 'horn'.
> They remind me of pumpkins...or vampires with stakes through their hearts or something....
> 
> On a personal level, I dislike my pink zebra beauty(campestratus). It never grows. It must be spite...
> 
> I love roseas. Their dusty rose coloring is so very unique and attractive.  B. klassi is similar in appearance, and no one is calling them ugly.  But, oh, yes, those have a higher price tag....hmmm.
> Anyone who disses roseas are just being trendy consumer snobs, IMO.
> D.


lol! Well I wouldn't go so far as to say trendy consumer snobs. :-D
I was a bit surprised at the wide range of opinions on this species though, everywhere from "I hate them" (which is hard for me to say about almost any living thing, I definately "don't like" some animals but hate is too strong) I'm not a freakishly overprotective PETA type guy, but can usually find something interesting in even the most mundane creatures. Some said they absolutely love thier G. Rosea, and the smallest segment appeared to just not lean either way very far, saying things like "I own a G.Rosea, but it's a pet rock and not one of my favorites".

I have very recently purchased one from a petco here, and I have to agree with the pet rock thing, it sits on it coconut shell hide, and just stands there, it faces one way part of the night and turns to the other later, then back. But it never gets off it's coconut. It's been like that for several days, and I am flirting with the idea of changing the substrate. (thinking he/she isn't a fan  
of peat/vermaculate mix, maybe some of that coconut shell stuff that comes in a brick will get it down and doing more roaming.)

I can say that it is  my most docile so far, prodding it into it's new enclosure almost had me laughing, it was like trying to get a sleepy kid out of bed. I had to be patient and wait between prods with my trusty soda straw, it eventually decided it was time to get moving and very slowly walked into the container and has been in the same spot since. When opening the top to drop a cricket in, it did seem to become very alert, I half expected a threat posture for some reason, as it's front toes came up ever so slightly but it settled back down.

As for color, I have seen much more impressive species than G. Rosea, but that being said I did happen upon one with very beautiful coloring, I'd have trouble finding pics on the web that look more pretty, I just got lucky I guess, and I do think it looks very similar to a few other more "trendy" species that people aren't so quick to call boring. But that's what makes OUR species so great, the diversity in tastes, opinions, dislikes. We'd be boring without that for sure. ;-)

Oh and I have an A. Avicularia, 3 in fact(2 sub-adult 1 sling). I can see how some might consider them "girly". I on the other hand just think they are pretty, and a species I won't have to worry about shooting up my arm and bitting me on the face. So my first arboreal? A. Avic for the win. I just love my 1.5" sling too, this is one chilled out little T, I recently had to remove it's molt, and in doing so had to disturb part of it's little "tube web" and it sat still while I performed surgery on it's web and just waited, it had it's front 2 legs resting on the molt, and I gently pulled the molt out with tweezers, and the avic just slowly pulled it's legs back and waited till I had it out, and before I even set the tweezers down it was already carefully repairing the tiny hole I made in the web as if I wasn't even there stressing it out at all. :-D I really like this little guy/gal.

I really enjoy all of my T's, but if I had to choose the most boring looking in my collection, my A. Seemani would be it, just plain brown. It's a jumpy little thing too, but it's all about running for it's burrow (coconut shell hide), never a threat posture, and at times I can get into it's tank and it lays there, completely still no matter how much racket I make, 2 seperate occasions I have prodded it just to make sure it was alive. I don't know if this or any other species is known for "playing dead" but this one is notorious for it, I can prod till I'm blue in the face, it just sits there, I can at times prod so hard that the abdomen moves at the push, and the entire spider can be rocked over and shifted to one side, still no movement. Then I blow on it, and it rockets accross the tank like greased lightning right into it's coconut shell and I don't see it again until the next night. LOL this little guy has scared me twice this way, and I think when it eventually dies I'll be like "ppffftt whatever not falling for that BS again!" only to find a moldy T weeks later.

phheeeewww Sorry for the huge post, It's one of my first! YAY! and I've been wanting to share alot of those things, maybe should have saved that stuff for 3 posts. 

Juraki


----------



## smellyocheese

Lol. N chromatus and pokies used to really freak me out but now I'm just fascinated by them!! I can't really decide which species would be undesirable for now... hmm...


----------



## ShadowBlade

I think my least desired T is G. rosea, and about any american T. (Except A. seemani) I like cool, more exotic T's. I mean, If I ever showed anyone from the southwest a Aphonopelma chalcodes, they'd be like... 'whatever'... seriously, It would be like someone from Peru coming up to show me their pet earwig or somethin'.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum

ShadowBlade said:
			
		

> I think my least desired T is G. rosea, and about any american T. (Except A. seemani) I like cool, more exotic T's. I mean, If I ever showed anyone from the southwest a Aphonopelma seemani, they'd be like... 'whatever'... seriously, It would be like someone from Peru coming up to show me their pet earwig or somethin'.


Aphonopelma seemanni is from Costa Rica.

@topic : Least desirable for me is probably the really beautiful species that you never get to see, such as _Haplopelma spp_.


----------



## MicahHall

T blondi is a no for us.. I would take another apophysis.. but no thank you on the blondi.  Poecs while beautiful, arent interesting to me and although I am keeping one of mine, the others are on there way out in various trades. ( Im actually keeping the "simple" regalis) I also agree that there will be no horned species in my house EVER. No THANK YOU ! Im also not too keen on the brachys... they are beautiful.. just dont like the personalities.. We also have a very limited collection and keep it down to mostly what we REALLY want to have. This makes it so much better. Getting a new T for us isnt just another notch on the spider shelf, its a thoughtful process of planning the right housing, proper feeding and upkeep. Makes spider- keeping much more rewarding for us to see them displayed beautifully and having them fat and happy.

Its interesting to see what others think and why. Thats what makes this hobby so much fun.. there is always something for everyone.


----------



## Linda Landsman

This is a DIFFICULT one to respond too. :wall: My Brachy smithi is a sweetheart, hold her all the time,  My Aphonos', Bicoloratum, & Chaco, are sweet and gentle, Love em!  The pokies are very nonthreatening to me, they would rather hide, cool the way they blend in! Bland they are not! The Avics are AWESOME webbers! Kind of remind me of 8 legged teddy bears! My rosie , though is not the most striking, or exiting, is very gentle .  I think my 5 inch female chromatus is a stunner! Even my , Haplopelmas, minax,&  lividum , though not around much,  are cool to watch at night in a dark room. Gotta love that evil minax!  I would say out of the 20 I have, I can find something desirable in all of them. That is the beauty of arachnids, they are sooooo diverse! I guess that didn't answer the post, I was going to attempt an answer, but for me it's impossible.  I wish I had one of everything!


----------



## fangsalot

ok,,my turn i guess.
                1.rosies, its the ball python of this hobby--ball pythons..boooring.
                2.horned T's.they look like someone invented a new martian creature
                3.king babboon,,,i dont get it.
          and 4.curly hairs.there just not right man!


----------



## TheDarkFinder

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> ...not just grabbing as many as I can for the sake of having them... which is, I'm afraid, a disease that far too many hobbiests have, in ALL animal-related hobbies.


I do not understand this logic. It is a DISEASE to own more then just a few tarantulas? I have alot of tarantulas, so many I have really lost count, but I could list them from memory very quickly. An they are always just a look up away, I have a data base. 

My question for you is why it is a disease? 

I do not spend money I do not have on them. I do not come here and list them to show other people. I do not even post pictures of them so others can drool over them. I do not post every molt, or leg stretch. 

So where I'm I sick? I want to know. I do not do this to make others jealous. I do not post "found the holy grail" or "spent 500 dollars on 8 G. acteons".  In fact very few people here know what I have. I'm not here to impress anyone.  Or maybe that is not what you mean by that qoute.

Maybe you mean that I'm greedy, which I hope not too be. I do not add a $ sign to my "hoard." I do not go around say I have $5,000 in tarantulas. I could, I have that in the data base too, this is to help with my memory, knowing how much I have spent in the past for a tarantula helps in making future buys. I spent X on this species from Y dealer last year.    I will wait to see if Y dealer has species for X prices before I buy from A dealer for B price.  

Do you think it is me wanting something that no ones else has, well I do not have a P. metallica or P. tigerus. You may ask why, it is not the money, it is the beauty of it. A G. acteon is more wonderful then a P. metallica. I do have to make a subnote here. I would kill for a B. baumgarteni but that is a different story.

I'm not greedy, as you guys will soon see. 

So why do I have 146 tarantulas right now. Simple, they releive my stress. Setting down each night and seeing what they have done relaxes me. I enjoy them, they are a stable force in my life. An yes I have control over them, one of the very few things I do have control. They depend on me. I depend on them. 

So if you say that it is sick to depend on something to relax you, remove stress, and something that you could waste 5 hours a day just enjoying, then yes, I have a disease. I quess I could spend hours watching football or TV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowBlade

fangsalot said:
			
		

> ok,,my turn i guess.
> 1.rosies, its the ball python of this hobby--ball pythons..boooring.
> 2.horned T's.they look like someone invented a new martian creature
> 3.king babboon,,,i dont get it.
> and 4.curly hairs.there just not right man!


Okay, I get the others... but what's up with the curly-hairs?? My B. albopilosum sling is the coolest guy, 'cause of it's copper head and extremely docile disposition. And they take up dark burrow subsitutes so u can look at them and get them out anytime. I wish it kept that bright of a head when it was an adult though...



			
				TheDarkFinder said:
			
		

> I do not understand this logic. It is a DISEASE to own more then just a few tarantulas? I have alot of tarantulas, so many I have really lost count, but I could list them from memory very quickly. An they are always just a look up away, I have a data base.
> 
> My question for you is why it is a disease?
> 
> I do not spend money I do not have on them. I do not come here and list them to show other people. I do not even post pictures of them so others can drool over them. I do not post every molt, or leg stretch.
> 
> So where I'm I sick? I want to know. I do not do this to make others jealous. I do not post "found the holy grail" or "spent 500 dollars on 8 G. acteons".  In fact very few people here know what I have. I'm not here to impress anyone.  Or maybe that is not what you mean by that qoute.
> 
> Maybe you mean that I'm greedy, which I hope not too be. I do not add a $ sign to my "hoard." I do not go around say I have $5,000 in tarantulas. I could, I have that in the data base too, this is to help with my memory, knowing how much I have spent in the past for a tarantula helps in making future buys. I spent X on this species from Y dealer last year.    I will wait to see if Y dealer has species for X prices before I buy from A dealer for B price.
> 
> Do you think it is me wanting something that no ones else has, well I do not have a P. metallica or P. tigerus. You may ask why, it is not the money, it is the beauty of it. A G. acteon is more wonderful then a P. metallica. I do have to make a subnote here. I would kill for a B. baumgarteni but that is a different story.
> 
> I'm not greedy, as you guys will soon see.
> 
> So why do I have 146 tarantulas right now. Simple, they releive my stress. Setting down each night and seeing what they have done relaxes me. I enjoy them, they are a stable force in my life. An yes I have control over them, one of the very few things I do have control. They depend on me. I depend on them.
> 
> So if you say that it is sick to depend on something to relax you, remove stress, and something that you could waste 5 hours a day just enjoying, then yes, I have a disease. I quess I could spend hours watching football or TV.


Yes, very good reply Darkfinder! I don't believe there is anything wrong with multiple T's. I used to have hundreds of spiders when I was 12+. All in Ice-cream containers and jelly-jars. I knew what i had, and loved them all! Now with T's I don't see any difference. Unless you buy yourself broke, and provide adequite care for them all, there is no limit!


----------



## T. Junkie1

I think the only T's I really don't like are males, they just don't last long enough.  It would be different if I were breeding them, but even then they don't last long enough for me.  It's just dissapointing when the little guys die before you've had a chance to really appreciate them.


----------



## common spider

I cannot think of any T that I do not like.I think they are all nice in there own way.Each has diffrent things about them.The only ones that I think I can say that I don't like would have to be males becuase of the short lifespan but other then that I like them all.


----------



## RVS

I just realized I'm not very fond of the genus Cyrtopholis.


----------



## Natco

Tiger Rump (Cyclodternum fasciatum)

-At least it's on topic....


----------



## Tleilaxu

The tarantula I would NOT want is Phormictopus cancerides. However I MUST say that I LOVE my Grammostola rosea!


----------



## lucanidae

I don't like dwarf tarantulas.  Anything that dosen't get over about 3.5 inches as an adult just isn't for me.  For other people maybe, but not for me.


----------



## ShadowBlade

What about Holothele incei?? They only get about 3.5 inches.


----------



## Tleilaxu

i-zombie said:
			
		

> Why would you not want one?


Plain brown spider with bad attitude. I Also LOVE my Grammostola aureostriatum. 

Also on my <EDIT - read the rules>list

P. regalis (got bit by one)

B.smithi (just a meany)


----------



## johnjallorina

what some people hate b.smithi????:evil: my b.smithi is so calm but does flick hairs sometimes but it doesnt poss threat or anything she just flicks when i hold her.

the attributed i dont like on any t is:

i dont get to see them often
i wud hate g.roseas as they fast too long and heard upto 1 year
not long live specie. give me any specie but not species that lives less than 13 years. i like to have c.crawshayi as they live long but very deep burrowers and have very bad attitude.
i hate p.murinus from now on. as i cant monitor its humidity inside its burrow and it died i think last january.
i love to have some pokies like p.miranda p.mets and p.formosa. everything else in their genus are freaky and ghost looking. but their venom are considerably quite dangerous( heard its quite fatal).

i just recently bought a x.imannis and i am curious how bad its attitude when it attains to atleast 3. must wait 2-3 more molts. does anybody know what is x.imannis approx lifespan?


----------



## Becca

It's not that I don't like the following, I just have no desire to keep them.

Grammostola rosea
Pterinochilus spp
Ceratogyrus spp
Theraphosa spp
Lasiodora spp 
Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Nightshade

*attitudes can change!*

I must start by saying, I adore my 2 roses. They're not very rambunctious but I still get to watch them feed and waltz and spin more than I imagine I could see with a burrowing species. It's true their coloring is more subtle than the brighter Ts out there, but  I still find them beautiful. I was actually going to name Asmodeus Dusty Rose when I got him becasue that's exactly what the spot on his back looks like. Being fairly new to the hobby, I don't have anything to compare them to, but still, I adore my roses!
Furthermore, concerning attitude, spiders are in no way predictable! As I've stated before in other threads, Desiderius, my older rose has never bitten me and only once struck a threat pose for me. When my brother first got her he handled her regularly without incident, then one day she unexpectedly sank her fangs repeatedly into his hand and wrist. Maybe sank is a bit over the top because he didn't bleed and swell like some of the rose bites I've read about, but she still bit him out of nowhere!
Perhaps this is unfair to Desiderius since I wasn't there and only have my brother's word to go on. Maybe he blew on her accidentally.
However, I read that a tarantula's temperment can be drastically changed after a molt, and if that's true then all species are equally unpredictable, no?
The T that's least desirable for me right now I have to say would be T. blondi. Don't get me wrong though, the little that I've read about them is enough to tell a newbie like me to stay far far away for a couple of years! Someday when I have the experience to care for a spider of that size and those habitat requirements maybe I would invest in one. I would love to have a spider that could fill out a dinner plate, I just don't trust myself yet lol.


----------



## Scorp guy

least desirable....after keeping 4 of them....A. semanni.


----------



## BigHairy8's

I'd have to say the least desireable T for me would be T. Blondi. I've never had one and probably won't. The size is awesome, but the plain brown wrapper does nothing for me. Just my opinion.


----------



## pinkfoot

Hey CU

I've wracked my brains but can honestly not come up with one I don't want! (My postal address is available to anyone who has 'unwanteds')

Guess I haven't been in the hobby long enough to find the 'bummers'...


----------



## Code Monkey

pinkfoot said:
			
		

> Guess I haven't been in the hobby long enough to find the 'bummers'...


I think it's less "don't want" and more "would rather have one of those". 

Realistically, you can't have every T species that's ever been in the hobby (without a lot of space and time at any rate), nor can you focus on breeding if you've just got one or two of a whole mess of species.

And, sometimes, no matter how much you thought you'd like some spider, after keeping it for a while you realise that you feel pretty tepid about it.


----------



## IguanaMama

I thought and thought and can honestly say, "I never met a T I didn't like."  I will only say that I don't like tiny babies under 1/4 as I don't have good luck with them.  I won't buy an avic under an inch anymore for the same reason.  But as far as species go, I have a wide variety and I like them all.  Sure, I prefer Grammys, Brachys, Pokies and would take an adult female over, let's say a Nhandu sling or male, but I enjoy my _N. colloratovillosus _and _N. chromatus_ and would not part with them.  As CM said, when it's time for me to add a spider to my collection, it's more of "I'd rather have...", than "I don't want...."  I have gotten some freebies and gifts of spiders that were not on my wish list, and, I am glad I did as I am really enjoying them.


----------



## lta3398

I think I feel the same way as to the fact that I have yet to meet a T I didn't like. I find everyone fascinating and beautiful in it's own way. When I first started in the hobby 12 years ago, I started with a rosie. She is still with me, and because I have had her for so long, I have a real soft spot for them. Sentimental reasons, I guess. I also think my blondi is wonderful, truly an awesome T. I could go on and list something I like about all 9 of my T's, but I am sure you get the picture. There isn't any species that I wouldn't own, but after 12 years, I only have 9 T's simply because of the fact that I would worry about neglecting them if I had a huge collection. What I have is fine for me, and if I ever win the lottery and can devote all my time to my T's, I may get one or more of every kind I would like to own. And, lol, that is probably every T that I can get my hands on. But I know my limits, and I stick to them. But every T is has it's pros and cons, so it is just a matter of what how feel about them


----------



## caligulathegod

My least desired species...

_Badluckopelma schleprocki_


----------



## kristal_kaos

I wouldnt own a rosea for sure


----------



## xgrafcorex

you are missing out then ;P


----------



## spider_fan

There is no T I wouldn't own, but there are some I wouldn't buy. For example, any adult female Brachy with the words mexican or something relating to fire in it, $500 for a spider I could buy as a sling for $20, and enjoy it longer like that as well, is just ridiculous.


----------



## Thoth

I don't know how I missed this tread first time round. Anyway the t I would be least likely to pickup again would be H.lividum. Not in the least interesting rarely seen, my other burrowers are more interesting. Also P.reduncas doesn't intrigue me in the least or make me want to pick one up.


----------



## Seen1980

I am not inclined to buy highly aggressive species of Tarantula's as I prefer to wade through first. I forget the name of it, but I'm not inclined to buy a Vietmese species as they seem highly aggressive. From what I read a King Baboon is like "Barney" in comparison both in speed and how extremely low tolerant of intrusion. King Baboon is borderline to me. Some days I wouldn't buy it for a winning ticket to the MegaMillions while other days I might consider it down the road. Either way, I have a son to consider as well. If I ever did buy a King Baboon, I'd want to be certain that it's kept out of his reach, and I'd have to consider my course of action in the event of an escape. The other thing I must consider is in the event my son is biten by either or as my understanding of their venom is extremely potent compared to other Tarantulas.


----------



## Stylopidae

You know...I'm going to get a lot of flack for this, but I'm going to say Xenesthis.

It's not that they're ugly...they're beautiful spiders. However, there's pamphobetous and phormictopus that look almost exactly the same for less than half the price so I can't figure out exactly why everyone is so up in arms about them.

To me, they're the Paris Hilton of spiders. Everyone says they're beautiful, but to me they're not really anything special so I hate them more because of the hype.

Eventually, I'll own one though. Not till the price drops out of the triple digits, though.

Maybe not undesirable...more like overrated.


----------



## monitormonster

I think I would get really bored with any kind of serious burrowing species....especially an H. Lividum.

I have no desire for a pet hole that comes out a few times a year.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

If you keep lividum in the dark they are very likely to come out. You can check on them with a flashlight unless you stomp over to the tanks like an elephant


----------



## Spyder 1.0

personally, for some reason i dont desire a GBB. but thats just me


----------



## adbdasT

kristal kaos, google it, TONS of pics.

new to the hobby. at this point, im pretty much interested in them all. HOWEVER, my murinus isn't quite as exciting as i thought it would be. Premoult possibly? My $.02...


----------



## Pociemon

I love med Chilean rose hair


----------



## evil_educator

I hate n. colloratovillosus. I own one, its now 5 years old. And my 2 years regalis has already outgrowned it. Its the slowest grower i know and its very unpredictable.


----------



## Avic_Addict

I am put off by very aggressive/defensive spiders, so when I was accidently sent a large female H.lividum instead of the Avic I was expecting it was a nasty shock. It has been buried under a thick layer of soil substrate and appeared to be all but dead on arrival, not moving and sitting with its legs all bunched up underneath it. It was obviously dehydrated so we went to move it to a very shallow dish of warm water, but when my boyfriend tried to gently scoop her up with a ladle she suddenly leaped up at his face and went into a threat pose she held for nearly an hour. 'Precious' stayed with us for about 3 days before being traded in at the local exotic shop for a copy of the T Keepers Guide (best spider book I've read yet). 

I used to like G.roseas as I always thought them to be the most chilled out of spiders, but recently my little 3" female that I've had from 1cm sling has developed a major attitude problem and charges anything that goes near her. I've even seen her running into the wall of her tank when she apparantly saw/heard the Avic sling in the tub next to her (they've been moved since!). Shame, because she has an exceptional bright pinky-purple sheen to her caraprace and used to be so relaxed. Maybe she's going through a sort of 'teenage' stroppy period?!


----------



## phil jones

i do not like my dinosaur as this is  so old   :razz:


----------



## Brian S

kristal_kaos said:


> what is a xenethesis?


IMO the most beautiful T in the world...even more so than P metallica I will dare say. Of course we all know what opinions are like hahaha


----------



## Cerbera

I'm in for being one of the 'anything you can't ever see' crowd. Obligate burrowers, who don't even come out at night. Largely pointless keeping those, IMO...


----------



## P. Novak

I consider myself a "tarantula keeper", so there is no tarantula I wouldn't own. I'd own all of them if I could.


----------



## tacomadiver

I don't think there is one that I would turn down.  However, P. murinus would be the last on my list. Though I would certainly take one.
Oh, and G. rosea's are great.
Chris


----------



## Giantsfan24

A T. that does nothing. I loved my Chilean Rose but it was BORING. I would rather have a pet hole that at least makes the enclosure look like nature than a T. that sits in 1 place for days on end.


----------



## Drachenjager

i-zombie said:


> Wait...you love your G. rosea, and P. cancerides is a plain brown spider?  You might want to take another look at one.  Mine's a nice dark purple.  I'm sorry, but most tarantulas aren't meant to be touched.  If you don't like certain spiders because they bit you, or they have bad attitudes...it sounds like you're sticking your fingers where they don't belong.


i got a p. cancerides as a freebie and its molted 2 times in my care . sorta a bluish color but i never see it anymore . its buried itself lol 
thats really my only problem with it only see it if i dig it up lol and im not digging it up so its a pet hole . some day i expect ill see it again lol
crix dissapear so it must be alive in there lol


----------



## Jonathan Rice

*Least Desireable*: "Any Pet Hole" (Haplopelmas, H. gigas, etc), and G.roseas (just plain lame)
*
Most Desireable*: X. immanis


----------



## Duc de Blangis

I find Poecilotheria to be the least desirable, especially P. metallica. Their boring and excessive blue color, and their over complicated patterns just don't interest me.

I prefer more natural and organic appearing species like Aphonopelma anax, hentzi and G. rosea with their eye pleasing shades of brown.


----------



## pinkzebra

I love the brown spiders too! I just adore G. roseas and Aphonopelmas. Although I do love some of the gaudy ones, as long as I can see them.

Least desirable are any of the pet holes. Just have absolutely no interest in a spider I never see.


----------



## SnakeManJohn

It seems a lot of people dislike the prices of the rosea.

Duc, I find it that the P. metallica is more of the exotic looking tarantulas out there ( that I've seen in the short time I've been here ). 

Anyways, my least desirable T would be the plain brown ones :S


----------



## Skypainter

I'm not a big fan of obligate burrowers, but I do like my H. lividum, because when I do see her, her blue color is stunning. I really like rose hairs, mine has an ultra curious personality and has to investigate anything I do in her tank, often gently grabbing my forceps while I'm working.


----------



## GailC

Least desirable is a toss up between P. cancerides (big and ugly) or a OBT (extremly boring)

I'm not sure what the most desirable would be, probably a P. metallica which I should be getting later this summer or a super tiny dwarf species.


----------



## Alakdan

Phlogiellus baeri

This is a Philippine tarantula.  It's small, less than 2 inches, and a pet hole.


----------



## r4iney

All Poecilotheria species. I don't want to gamble with my health, since I have reacted extremely to other insects (wasps etc.) in the past. Some, which have have put me in the hospital for days.


----------



## ballpython2

waldo said:


> Least desirable is a toss up between P. cancerides (big and ugly) or a OBT (extremly boring)
> 
> I'm not sure what the most desirable would be, probably a P. metallica which I should be getting later this summer or a super tiny dwarf species.


What!! How can an obligate webber and aggressive temperment T such as an OBT be boring?

they have some of the most beautiful colors.. i love this bright orange color


----------



## Varden

For me, I'm less likely to get one that is just brown, unless it has something else to recommend it.  Like size, or temperment (either extremely snarky or extremely sweet--and I do gravitate toward the snarky), or be extremely active.  I don't mind petholes.  Of all my burrowers, I've only got one that ignored my pre-made burrow and built it's own where I can't see it.  I see her every other month or so, but she's big and mean and I love her.

Of all my collection, the G. rosea is the one that I'm not so very interested in and which I won't be getting more of unless it's the rcf.  Suprisingly though, it's my B. brachycephalus slings that were the slowest selling.  I think the horned baboons are fascinating.  To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Tescos

Hi
My least desireable species is the one I desire the least.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## FryLock

Any that cost more then 50p a pop.


----------



## Geography Guy

Hi

I don't like arboreal Ts, especially Pinktoes, and I don't like H.Lividum. I like big fat spiders that can't run very well like T.blondi. Those smaller arboreal Ts that run at 900 mph are to quick for me and H.lividum is beyond my control.

Cheers,


----------



## Gigas

I hate Avicularia, that is all.


----------



## cheetah13mo

I know it's not right but I have no desire to own a blondi. At least right now anyway. The parahybana gets very close to the same size and in my opinion they are so much easier to take care of. Not to mention the amount of molting problems blondis seem to have.


----------



## Cerbera

Yep - I'm with Cheetah too... for me, T. Blondi is a singularly unappealing spider, almost in every way.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I'm surprised to see avicularia haters, I'd not have thought there are such.

The odd thing with blondi - I've always thought I can go with para just as well as blondi, but since seeing my blondi getting bigger and bigger and never stopping I kinda am keen to put blondis in the three parahybana tanks once those three males have ventured on...

I'm still standing with my chromatus choice, especially since I've realized later how much they seem to be in hiding.


----------



## tacoma0680

There is no tarantula that i would mind having everone likes different stuff


----------



## xgrafcorex

if you'd have asked me last year, i'd have agreed and said T. blondi or any other brown spider would be my least desireable, but i have since seen the brown light and been converted.  i now have a juvenile blondi in my care and i must say how wrong i was.  they look stunning after a molt (not brown at all really), they also are pretty rough with the crickets.  the only thing i could do without is having to use the lid as a shield to block the cloud the spider kicks up.  

i agree with tacoma, theres not really any of them that i would not like to own..but if i had to pick one that would be the last to become a part of my collection, i'd say maybe B. smithi.     i don't hate them or think they are ugly..i just feel the care/behavior would be the same as say emilia which i think looks much nicer.  also the slow growth rate is a bit of a pain sometimes.  

as for the most desireable...i guess i'd vote for P. metallica.  i figure some of the cause for desire is the fact that they are expensive and i won't be owning one anytime soon.  blue is also my favorite color, and on top of that, i think ALL of the Poecilotheria look great.


----------



## Goomba

Personally I find alot of central American speices boring as hell.


----------



## Venom

G.rosea bores me, for reasons of appearance and behaviour. I'd personally much prefer a pet-hole Haplo or Selenocosmia--at least they are exciting when above ground, plus graceful, beautiful etc. 

I have at least some interest in nearly any other T, NW and OW, except some of the plain-looking, desert Aphonopelmas.


----------



## JakeLeg

*Hair*

I tend not to care for any T that doesn't have a lot of hair. If they aren't furry... no thanks.


----------



## midianholic

Don't like T's that are over hairy or dark/dull in colouration.

Love the Pokies and the African baboons.


----------



## robbie

I would have to say that i love all of my T.s but if I had to choose one that I would not mind giving up I would have to say it would be my Cyclosternum fasciatum.  This is not to say that I dispise them they are just not my favorite.


----------



## Calucifer

Hi there. Newbie from Argentina here. Thanks to a friend I've made in university, i'm ( finally, since i'm studing Zoology ) entering the exotic """""pets"""" owners world.
I own a Gekko gecko, and i'm going to start with arthropods. My friend here is going to gift me a G.rosea spiderling, and I hope, from now on, I can adquiere scorpions and centipides.
But, hey, I've been reading so many posts talking SO bad about rosea i'm feeling discouraged!!
Is this spider SOOOOOOO bad after all??
Please be honest with me. I totally qualify as a Noob.



Thx, and sorry about my english.


----------



## jeff1962

Calucifer,there is nothing at all wrong with Rosea, I have two,both of which are out all the time.One a (huge female ) is not very active.The other one however , is very amusing always digging and exploring,snatches criks like it never gets fed.The neat thing about them is you never know what you are going to get behavior wise. Don't let anyone here make you feel discouraged !


----------



## Aragorn

I don't like most of the old world species.  They are just too short lived and not handlable.  A lot of the new world species are much more coloraful and have very good desposition.


----------



## Selenops

I think the reason people look down on the Rosey is maybe it is too common, there is not a petstore here in Southern Cal without one. But two things a Rosey is not and that is a pet rock neither a pet hole.

What species I don't care for? Hmm, H. lividum, maybe, yes, it is beautiful but I love every other Haplopelma ever offered yet even more.


----------



## dragonblade71

Without naming any particular species or genus, I must say that I am not too fond of tarantulas with skinny legs. I don't have anything against skinny legged spiders in general but when it comes to tarantulas, I prefer more of a bulky appearance. 

Apart from that, I also prefer tarantulas that are out and about much of the time rather than hidden away in their burrow. I think that part of the enjoyment of having a pet, at least in my option, is observing it.


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Im not a big fan of (Cyclosternum fasciatum) Costa Rican Tiger Rump. I Love the red and black markings on the abdomen but to me they look more like a true spider rather than a tarantula...

ITD


----------



## Kevmaster06

I  really dont like king baboons. although i love borrowers and i like the coloring of th baboon, im afraid it will like jump up and bite my throat. some crazy phobia of mine. but i cant see why there are so many against the Rose Hair. Mine is as aggressive as my friends Cobalt blue. it trys to bite me all the time and it is a regular sport to throw hairs as i feed him...


----------



## Arborealis

I don't think I'd ever own a T. blondi. I just don't think I'd want an oversized, itchy, brown tarantula that thinks my hand is food.

I had a mild aversion to the Chilean rose when I first entered the hobby. That is until I got this little fuzzball. This is Chile-pepper. The photos really don't do justice. The bristles have a strawberry-blondish tinge, which has a nice contrast to the darker brown underneath and the carapace is almost a dark mauve color. I bought this little beauty for $16. Can't beat that. Plus Chile-pepper's a sweetie 
(don't handle her much 'cause she's a little on the shy side)


----------



## ChainsawMonkey

*Run!!! It's H. Minax!*

My H. minax scares the hell out of me, it bites at shadows when the pass the cage! I hate to admit it but she knows who's boss.(And I'm not it)


----------



## AzJohn

I'd say any of the ultra rare tarantulas. These should go to people who can breed them.


----------



## SNAFU

I really can't say any certain T I wouldn't like to own....but i'm pretty materialistic my wife says & I kinda want'em all.  Yes- even a big, ugly brown T. Blondi, itchy hairs and all! ;P 
I turned down a A. Seemani a few weeks ago 'cause I thought it was just too plain & brown, hardly any stripes could be seen on the legs at all. Then I went out and bought one on Friday almost as plain-(see my post titled "Yeah, she's ugly), impulse shopper thats me.
So, if you have an old hooked out male missing a few legs and with a huge ugly bald spot, and I have'nt bought a T lately__look me up and mark him SOLD.


----------



## Steveyruss

H Lividum ... the only spider I regret wasting my money on, incredibly nasty, incredibly fast and I never see it. 
King Baboon ... I can't see the appeal. I even prefer the Gigas.
P. Metallica.... expensive, overrated
B Smithi ... starter species??? All the ones I've come across were some of the worst kickers
Curly.... ugly and uninteresting

I'm not overly keen on most OW species,  they don't kick hairs but I find them nervous and fast, they also generally don't seem to live as long. 

Many people seem to dislike Rosies simply because they are a symbol of the unadvanced. They are good spiders, very gentle and beautiful in their own way.


----------



## clearlysaid

I have learned my least fave species is the C spp Blue.  I dunno why but this species just does nothing for me.


----------



## fartkowski

I don't really have a least desireable species.
I love all tarantula's. I have a few I find more facinating than others but there is no T I would not want in my collection.


----------



## Tarangela

I love all T's 

I have at least 4 rose hairs, and I think they are beautiful...never seen an ugly spider  

So I can't really comment on this thread in particular...

I do agree w/ Truff135 though...I don't think spiders were meant to be communal, and should have their own set ups.  I am sure that is stressing and nerve wracking for them...they can never get to calm down to "idle mode".

Neat idea, but not fair to them....everyone and everything needs space...


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

*hmm*

I got a g. reseo Saturday.  She is actually quite beautiful.  Not grungy looking like others Ive seen.  She is very active.  Always walking around checking things out, webbed all over the peat moss hangs out on the cork bark and sits their for an hour or so then just goes and walks around more.


----------



## RottweilExpress

Agreed with Shadow and truff.


Anyhoo, I've written something earlier in this thread but I don't remember what, so I'll mention the most boring T I have, a subadult male A. Fracta (or supposed at least). He is the most boring thing hands down. 

In fact, I'm thinking about giving him away for free or for shipping costs.


----------



## Euronymous

All Wc, unless nesseccary for cabtive breeding purposes


----------



## Zoltan

Well, I would not label any T "as non desireable". But! I think there are some T's that should not be so _common_ in the hobby and available to anyone, particularly beginners. Like _P. murinus_ for example, and some very aggressive OW species. I've heard some rumours, that at some pet stores _P. murinus_ is sold as a _calm, and docile species_. Well, we all know that's bullsheet. Umm... I think I'm turning this thread to "The least desirable pet stores", so I'm just gonna shut up.


----------



## JimPP

All Poecilotheria - they just dont do it for me... wich on some level is good since unlike my friends, I dont feel the need to pay a gazillion for a P. metallica


----------



## Ram!

Burrowing species. I hate when my Tarantulas burrow, it's just too boring..


----------



## Zeus9699

*response*

There are no tarantulas that I wouldn't want in my collection!!!!!!

I am fascinated by them all


----------



## hairmetalspider

Zeus9699 said:


> There are no tarantulas that I wouldn't want in my collection!!!!!!
> 
> I am fascinated by them all


Agreed.

I find it somewhat amusing all the people who dislike Roseas...it kind of seems, by comparison, along the same lines as someone simply not liking a band because they became famous.


----------



## Moltar

The entire haplopelma genus. I am SO OVER those dank, diggy hermits. I just had another mold outbreak in two of my haplo tanks and it's driving me nuts! Btw, before somebody says "use isopods/springtails" this mold is way down inside the substrate and not related to any dead prey items or poop or whatever. this is (i assume) mildew gone out of control. If i'm digging up three adult haplopelma's again i'm digging them up and selling them, not rehousing them.

Then I'll buy some dwarf aphonopelmas to take their place.


----------



## Lucara

I suppose the Australian whistling tarantulas. They hold zero interest with me.


----------



## spiders4life

Grammostola rosea realy dosnt do anything for me, they are just to ordinairy, their coloration are booring (yes i find the redform booring aswell).
The only reason i have got one is becauce of my girlfriend, its hers, so i cant give it away to someone :wall: 

Other spiders i dont want:
Nhandu coloratovilosus (just a wannabe Acanthoscurria geniculata )
Aphonopelma seemani (just booooring, and ordinairy)
Haplopelma spp (never see them, too small, but at least they got some attitude) 
Pterinocilus spp (too ordinairy)

No give me Theraphosa, Xenesthis, Pamphobetus, Brachypelma, Poecilotheria, and true spiders instead:worship: 
Regards Mikael


----------



## ThomasH

Australians are ugly! Avicularias make the most disgusting webs and aren't the best eaters. Actually I don't like many new worlds. The only new worlds that I'd think are worth buying are some Brachypelmas, N. chromatus, Theraphosas and P. irminia.


----------



## BC Starr

*Least favorite*

The sunburst i had was so aggressive and predictably reactionary it started to bore me. It spent too much energy on its back biting at the air with no provocation and it wasn't even a good aim when it came to feeding time. That was my experience.

May she rest in peace,

BC Starr


----------



## Kamikaze

I don't really think that theres a tarantula thats "least desirable"...
Another mans trash is another mans treasure.


For me, I don't like Haplopelma sp. specifically H. lividum. 
I heard too many stories about this infamous T.


----------



## Tarantula_man94

Ive yet to come across a species that doesn't appeal 2 me!!!!!!


----------



## reverendsterlin

I'll jump into this graveyard with not seeing the rosie as having any appeal. too common and 'another brown T', I cringe every time I see this T suggested for a newbie, just what everybody needs a boring brown pet rock that will live for 30 years. Jeez these graveyard posts are turning up so often, guess it's a sign that our membership is growing lol
Rev


----------



## ThistleWind

Any species native to North America.


----------



## dj_flip03

I just got an A.Seemani.  What's wrong with them?  They seem to be pretty good species. How come I'm seeing quite a number of feedbacks against them? 

What do you guys think on the Ceratogyrus Marshalli???  I'll be getting one soon.  I got a specially designed enclosure for this burrowing species.


----------



## ThistleWind

dj_flip03 said:


> I just got an A.Seemani.  What's wrong with them?  They seem to be pretty good species. How come I'm seeing quite a number of feedbacks against them?
> 
> What do you guys think on the Ceratogyrus Marshalli???  I'll be getting one soon.  I got a specially designed enclosure for this burrowing species.


I've had an A. seemanni for a month now and I never see it. I have to get up at 2 A.M. just to get a glimpse! Although they are quite cool looking.  Not particularly good eaters. Mine will let the prey touch it and touch it and will wait a good couple minutes before acknowledging that it's feeding time. She's really skittish, too.


----------



## dannax

I'm not a big fan of the larger species. I do however, want a C. Crawshayi just to have. T. Blondi's seem to kick a bit much and I'm changing my mind. Not only that, but the room they take up with the larger setups.

As for the Rosea, I like mine. She gets a bit wild at times and the surprise from being slapped is enough for me to like her! Luckily, most of my burrowers have burrowed along the side of their enclosures and do frequent the outside at night which is my most active time so I'm able to see them too.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

I know this is going to sound crazy, but Avicularia and Poecilotheria species dont interest me at all, i didnt really like them.


----------



## Vanisher

For me personally i must say some Grammostola sp. (not rosea though, i like em! best looking Grammostola!, and my first T)
/Johan


----------



## dunawayj

I would have to say G rosea. BOOOOORING!!!!! I would trade it off in a second but it is one of the only ones the wife likes. What can you do, she tolerates my obsession so i guess i can throw her a bone there.


----------



## Shrike

This is completely a matter of perspective...in many ways I think G. rosea may be the MOST desireable tarantula, due to ease of care, expense, temperament, etc.  Of course, I'm a bit biased, since my only T is a female G. rosea.  I think this species has a subtle beauty that makes it just as desirable as many other species.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Singbluemymind

i think that the brachys are overrated. i can see how some people would like them but i just don't get into them. also i'm not a  big OBT fan either


----------



## bluefrogtat2

*agree*

i hate obt's...wouldn't take them for free
andy


----------



## calum

haplopelma lividum. 

agressive, stunning, but you see it like twice a year if your lucky. 

me no like.


----------



## bliss

though i love the appearance and size of them...

i have to admit that T blondi and T apophysis are my least favs.   

that hair is just too damn much!  :evil:


--dan--


----------



## Arachnosold1er

Oklahoma brown. They are just lame.


----------



## mouse

i'd say the pet holes (i do like the pet rocks tho )
right now all i would want are grammastolas (i want a rosie again so bad i can't see straight), aphonapelmas and brachypelmas and maby an a.avic and a.versi and a p.cambridgi (maby its relatve p.irminia?)
the other i don't care for owning (unless somebody in my town has one and wants to get rid of it).
oh, the a.genic is ok.
i'm into the non defensive.


----------



## gvfarns

T blondi.  So ugly and worn down looking and such unpleasant hair!


----------



## clam1991

i dont care much for aboreals
they're fast and nervous
i do however have pinktoes
which are ok but they can be quick
and i do not like old world spiders
fast and bad venom makes my pants all soggy:8o


----------



## dtknow

I was with Cirith on chromatus being spooky at first. After getting my own I change my mind. She's beautiful! I might want to get a geniculata to compare but while geniculata are real nice looking it is hard to beat the leg striping, silvery carapace, and the red hairs on the chromatus combo.

I've found her to be average in regards to reclusiveness. She does hide every once in a while like all T's but poses no issues as far as seeing and enjoying her is concerned.


----------



## HcUnderoath

i dislike small t's, extreme burrowers, and extremely docile t's and do not own any at the moment and dont plan on owning any more.

i like large, active, semi aggressive-very aggressive and t's that dont burrow much like n. chromatus. L. parahybana my favorites so far next on my wish list would be n. colloratvillosum,

i think the reason why ppl dislike rose's are that they have been owned by just about every T owner which makes them higher in odds to be disliked.


----------



## bamato

There are tons of votes for H. Lividiums cause they are pet holes.  I guess I got lucky, mine comes outalmost nightly for a stroll in the moonlight   I love my OBT's too 

One I don't like however and am not looking forward to getting is definately a T. Blondi.  My wife is really into them.  So much that she made me build an enclosure for one already   I don't like the brown velvet look and the bald spots.  Nor do I like the urticating hairs in my nostrils or on my skin...  We plan on picking out a big female at the Tucson reptile show... boo....


----------



## equuskat

I am not a big fan of Haplopelmas at all.  I don't, in general, like African species, either.  I have a slightly soft spot for P. murinus, but mostly I'm a fan of Brachys, Aphonos, and Grammostolas.  I DO like Poecilotheria quite a bit more than I thought I would though...for being an OW genus.


----------



## Rydog

paraphysa and thrixopelma just dont do it for me, i see pictures of them a lot and I really did want to like them its just they seem so old and beat up all the time.


----------



## crpy

B. smithi, hands down, they tear me up lol


----------



## EightLeggedFrea

I personally do not like very slow-growing species, which is I don't buy things like Aphonopelma etc as small slings because I don't to wait an eternity for them to grow even 1+." I will, however, buy them as adults or large juveniles. But that's just me.


----------



## Godzirra

At this point, i don't have any desire for a blondi, a Oklahoma Brown, Curly Hair or any more G-Rosea's.


----------



## starmaiden

EightLeggedFrea said:


> I personally do not like very slow-growing species, which is I don't buy things like Aphonopelma etc as small slings because I don't to wait an eternity for them to grow even 1+." I will, however, buy them as adults or large juveniles. But that's just me.


Oh Lord! I hear you there! I have some rosie slings that are taking forever! :wall:

I'm somewhat a noob compared to many of you, so don't have the wide range of experience you all have in regards to different species. I currently have all NWers. (A. seemanni, B. albopilosum, G. aureostriata, G. rosea, N. chromatus, N. coloratovillosus, C. cyaneopubescens, A. versicolor) Of those, I think the Rosies are my least fave just because they grow soooo slowly. I got them as CB slings about a year and a half ago and they are just barely 3/4 inch now.


----------



## bio teacher

Not a big fan of Pokies. I don't like their leginess. I am more into Aphonopelma's and Brachy's. I like their stout, robust appearance.


----------



## blazetown

lol noice.......I dont curlyhairs either too boring...there are several species out there that are very boring to me....like my lividum most of the time


----------



## Strix

I can't really say there is a least desireable species for me.  I really like all the T's and watching them web, sit there like a rock, or whatever they do.

Well, I guess I can say the more expensive ones, but that isn't undiserable just undoable right now because I don't have the money... that and I'm running out of space until I clean up and move downstairs (2 story house) ;P


----------



## Drachenjager

B. kinky hair. I dont like the pubes on them things lol


----------



## testdasi

Definitely Haplo. Why keep a pet hole?


----------



## mikie

*T-Blondi*

Just don't like it....too big....lol


----------



## IRON-BRU

Lasiodora parahybana gets my vote... too angry, to big and waaaaaaaay to fast... really pretty though... maybe i just got the one who'd chase you around the house gnawing the skin off the back of your feet as you run away screaming in terror and agony(true story)...

I love my T... But its put me off them forever...

New best spider ever? B Boehmei


----------



## ZergFront

Haplopelmas. Sorry to others that like them but I like to see my arachnids at least once in a while(makes me panic less during times of premolt-molt). If I ever change my mind, it's going to have to be saved for way later and I'd get multiple so maybe I'd catch one out sometimes.

 I used to not like T.blondi or roseas but I am finding things I like about them. It's the itch that I'd be concerned with. A really big spider actually sounds intriguing.


----------



## jbm150

Yeah, I'd say Haplos as well.  They're awesome looking, especially albostriatum, but not being able to see them is a big turn off.  I have to see something at least every few days or so.  Otherwise I don't know if they're dead and rotting.  

Not a real big fan of avics as well.  They're adorable but I dunno, I like my arboreals with a little attitude


----------



## brian abrams

*least desirable t's*

T Apophysis (T Blondi) because of the size & HAIR! And at the opposite end of the spectrum, something like Stromatopelma Calceatum, because of the extreme speed, aggressiveness & potent venom. Extreme agony & a trip to the ER doesn't appeal to me!


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

I don't like dwarf species. I like them big and gorgeous. I don't have problems with the NW or OW 

I don't make it a problem if I don't see my Lividum for months as long as I hear that crunch every time I drop a roach in her hole. I don't make it a necessity to see my T's out in the open. Actually I like burrowers like my crawshayi's. They make awesome tunnel networks. 


A specie I don't find appealing is the A.Avic. I don't know why though. I mean, almost everyone in the hobby would love to have one or even a dozen of the same specie but I haven't had the desire to have one because I've heard stories of S.A.D.S. from other keepers.

I particularly like T's that grow old with me 

Brachys,Grammos,Aphonos. I see them as life companions 

and the get big really fast kind are always a yes to me.


----------



## violentblossom

I agree with dwarfs.

I like my spiders prodigious and sexy.


----------



## james.m

Blast from the past on the post huh.....
Ill go with haplos also.


----------



## kucouyf

G. Rosea

sorry,  I just don't care much for them..boring little T's...:wall:


----------



## Blackbeard

David Burns said:


> I don't like G.rosea. They are boring and should be culled from the hobby.
> 
> I do like N.chromatus.


And so many others who dislike rosea's. 
Believe it or not but my G. rosea is the most fun T I own at the moment.
It's always out in the open.
I often see it stalking it's enclosure.
It's very responsive to anything going on in and around it's enclosure and i've had some had some good scares when it suddenly came galopping to it's water bowl while I was replacing it.
It often redecorates it's enclosure and does a fair amount of webbing, digging or lugging clumps of substrate around with it's palps.
It conveniently piles cricket remains near the enclosure door.
It's a destroyer of crickets and it pounces on food within 30 seconds of it being introduced without fail of diging the cricket out from under the piece of root in it's tank. 

I only spot me N. chromatus about once a month but it teleports back into it's lair when I try to get a closer look.

Goes to show how characters can differ within each species. 

To answer the question.
I think all T's are awesome and not every species that is reputably a pet rock is so perse (but there is ofcourse the risk when acquiring one).
The species that would be undesirable to me at the moment are the extremely defensive / fast species because I want some more experience with the species I own at the moment.


----------



## micheldied

i would say...
most slow growing Ts (G rosea...but mine was free so...).
i just cant wait for them to grow...they take forever.
and small Ts i have no desire for as well.


----------



## gazzab

T. Blondi are the ugliest IMO, they always seem to look really tatty and their huge size doesn't help. They're like the obese nutty kid from the special class in school 

Out of my collection, I love all of them, but my least favourite is probably my B. Smithi. He's the only one I feel comfortable handling, but he's also the most nervous, skittish and boring.

My favourite is my Euathlus Pulcherimiklassi... I can see myself getting every Euathlus species I can lay my hands on over the next few years, they're awesome!


----------



## Robineng

I think my least favorite would have to be T. blondi, I simply can't find any reason for why I would ever want one of those. They get quite big which can be impressive, but that just means they require a lot of space.


----------



## Mack&Cass

I'm going to go with Holothele sp. Norte de Santander. We have three and they're all lame. They don't eat very ravenously, one escaped, they just haven't impressed me. I'm also not a big fan of the Lasiodora parahybana, but we just bought another one yesterday, so I guess I'm starting to warm up to them.

Cass


----------



## Tcollector

I would have to go with H. longipes for me. As for the G. rosea I really like them as adults but dont care much for them when waiting for them to grow up


----------



## Mvskokee

Mack&Cass said:


> I'm going to go with Holothele sp. Norte de Santander. We have three and they're all lame. They don't eat very ravenously, one escaped, they just haven't impressed me. I'm also not a big fan of the Lasiodora parahybana, but we just bought another one yesterday, so I guess I'm starting to warm up to them.
> 
> Cass


I second that on the Lp.


----------



## robc

Code Monkey said:


> Pinning it down to one species would be impossible, but I'd say the group I have the least interest in are the old world obligate burrowers such as the Haplopelma.


That would be me to, I have owned 4-5 KB and sold them in a short time because it was a waste of space to me....not saying they are not awesome T's, but i rather have something I can see!


----------



## tenmei

robc said:


> That would be me to, I have owned 4-5 KB and sold them in a short time because it was a waste of space to me....not saying they are not awesome T's, but i rather have something I can see!


im with you guys!  i would rather keep a T that's defensive, skittish. atleast i can see them.  love to see my guys molting.


----------



## Xian

North America


----------



## BrettG

To stay with the topic,I vote T.blondi. To me it is just ugly. The only thing going for it is size,and IMHO,size is over rated....Its just a "ohhhh,I have the biggest t" kinda thing.


----------



## Tcollector

tenmei said:


> im with you guys!  i would rather keep a T that's defensive, skittish. atleast i can see them.  love to see my guys molting.


Some T's that are defensive and skittish are allmost allways hidden. Example: H. lividum


----------



## micheldied

robc said:


> That would be me to, I have owned 4-5 KB and sold them in a short time because it was a waste of space to me....not saying they are not awesome T's, but i rather have something I can see!


i gotta agree with that as well,i dont see my H lividum at all...:wall:
but shes been with me the longest so...


----------



## Merfolk

Is Aphonopelma the only genus native to the USA?

I am not fond of them. I tried many species, and the ones that I like the least are :

The whole sub family Ischnocolinae
Chylobracis other than fimbriatus
Aphonopelmas
Most pet holes


----------



## ElfDa

Cobalt Blue: no matter how pretty, I just don't like dealing with buttheads I can't slap. 

and i'd never go with Old Worlders.
again with the buttheads and the slapping.

personally, I like G. Roseas. My first introduction to the hobby was a G. rosea named Harriet, that I babysat for a friend. 
She opened a whole new world to me by teaching me that 8-legged monsters don't have to be scary.


----------



## Formerphobe

I think most tarantulas are amazing in their own way.  I am partial to terrestrials and fossorials, mostly NW, but I have some OW, too.  I have no desire at this time to keep any of the arboreals.  (As soon as I say, _"I will never have..._", I will end up with a houseful. So, I never say never...)  As far as unappealing to look at, I find the Theraphosa sp decidedly unattractive.  They are very cute babies, but then they grow up...


----------



## Hentzi

Well its all Brachypelma sp's for me, except the Albiceps and Schroederi.

Favorite Aphonopelmas of coarse


----------



## Aschamne

I know I'm probably an oddball with this one, but tarantulas from the genus Theraphosa just don't appeal to me.

Art


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Hentzi said:


> Well its all Brachypelma sp's for me, except the Albiceps and Schroederi.
> 
> Favorite Aphonopelmas of coarse


I've always considered Aphonopelma to be the uncivilized cousins of Brachypelma so I found it odd that you hate the brachys and love the aphonos.  But, since its been a while since I've sat down and really looked at the genus, I thought it was time and so I did.  I've also now added Aphonopelma anax to my wish list.  Aphonopelma texense is kinda neat too.


----------



## synyster

Favorite: Theraphosa's and Poecilotheria's

Least appreciated: Aphonopelma's


----------



## MrEMojo

As far as G. rosea goes it isn't the homely appearance or the availability that puts me off. I don't enjoy how unpredictable they can be even by tarantula standards. 

With that said I would have to say Haplopelma sp. first and foremost(no OBT compares to the tude on my lividum ). 

Theraphosa I have always been on the fence about. They're awsome Ts until I factor in the urticating hairs(A. genic is irritating enough on me) and the molt complications common in mature specimens. Hopefully one day soon we'll sort out our husbandry and this problem will be a thing to remember...

Peace


----------



## web eviction

I absolutely love all T's I would happily purchase any T at a good price they are all just so fascinating to me there for I don't really have a most or least favorite, although I think T's have became my gateway drug Lmao I'm really taking interest in pedestrians and scorps as of late.....


----------



## The Spider Faery

I find Lasiodora, especially parahybanas, to be boring and generic looking.

A lot of the old worlders are less than desirable to me also because they tend to burrow.


----------



## Lawnmower599

I love my g.roses she is not overly active but she is just so cuddly but I hate p.lugardi I think it is and I also hate h.minax horrible tarantulas don't like colours its not cause they old world I love most old worlds its just the colours rather have a million g.roses than one of those guys even if it was a pet rock


----------



## astraldisaster

I'd probably have to say most _Aphonopelma_ species. There are far more appealing NW terrestrials within the _Brachypelma_ and _Grammostola_ genera. The blue _A. seemani_ is pretty gorgeous, but most others I find unremarkable.

I'm also not a fan of pet holes, so for me to keep an obligate burrower it has to be ridiculously cool (i.e. one of the horned baboons, _E. cyanognathus_, etc.) Most _Haplopelma_ other than _H. lividum_ don't quite cut it for me.

That being said, I like ALL tarantulas to some degree.


----------



## FrostyCakee

I cant think of one tarantula that i dont want 
but if i had to choose it wouldnt be so much a specific T. I Would say that im not to crazy about Poecilotheria genus.
I still want a P. Regalis and a P. Formosa but im not dying to get my hands on one


----------



## 022

There's not a tarantula I wouldn't buy, but if someone point a gun at my head an demand I give up having an specific spider, I would say any brown one. Don't have a thing for dwarf either, but I'd buy any colorful t.


----------



## Rabid538

I don't like _G. rosea_ and most other new world tarantulas.


----------



## Imbrium

Any Theraphosa, due to the molt problems. They are such cool T's, I would be so sad to have a big one go through that.


----------



## Raven9464

T. blondi
For some weird reason, blond T's just look sinister to me?


----------



## Drakk

Pet holes of all kinda kinda put me off...i like to see the T some of the major web makers too.
Do like my avics tho....oddly enough.


----------



## synyster

Raven9464 said:


> T. blondi
> For some weird reason, blond T's just look sinister to me?


Haha T.blondi is my fav! I'm glad they look synyster ;P


----------



## Vespula

I really love the Rosies.... Hm.

I don't think I'd want anything too vicious. I do love my OBT though.


----------



## TrentinG

I dont find G roseas or most Aphonopelmas to be very interesting. However, my A. Hentzi has tried to bite me more than any other of my T's so it makes up for his lack of color ;P


----------



## Embers To Ashes

I cant see me owning any burrowers in the near future. I like to be able to look into the tank and make sure my spider hasnt escaped.

Im also not a big fan of brown Ts. The only reason I can ever see me owning one is if it is docile or a once in a lifetime deal for some rare T.


----------



## Lolita

For me i think Theraphosa genus is one i wouldn't own for several reasons the main being as someone said earlier the molt issues i hate watching my T's molt cause i'm paranoid they'll get stuck and die or something so something that would be prone to it would be ever more scary. Plus i've heard they have some of the worst U hairs and i had to get rid of my kickiest LP because it's U hairs gave me hives and it haired me constantly. Borrowers are another i'm not into it would annoy me i think


----------



## Unravel

im surprised at all the responses saying they dont want their blondis/stirmis.. i love em! molt issues aside having something so (generally) evil and humongous is really cool. I almost like mine more than my p metallica :/

anyway, least favorite has gotta be the curly hair for me..


----------



## AprilH

I have to go with Theraphosa sp. They look really rough, I don't find them nice to look at,  and I have issues with hairs of other species already. I actually don't mind my pet holes that much because it's really fun when they do come out to grab prey.    I usually just go in the pet room with a flashlight to catch the Haplopelmas or L. violaceopes out of hiding.


----------



## jt39565

I have two that are tied with being most unappealing - Aphoneplema & Aviculara - I know people are gonna jump on me about it, but they just don't do it for me, sorry.


----------



## Scorpendra

_S. calceatum_. It always looks like an MM pokie regardless of size or sex.


----------



## LadyofSorrows

As some of the other ppl have said, it's *T. blondi* for me. The only cool thing about them is their huge size, but they really can't compete with L. parahybana, which reach huge sizes _and_ make better pets.

But this is just my opinion, I hope not to offend anyone. 

P.S. I love both Brachypelma and Aphonopelma!


----------



## Obelisk

For me, it's the pet holes. I like to be able to see my T's.


----------



## JC

You guys not keeping Haplopelma because you cant see them often should try lowering the ventilation in your enclosures. I see my Haplopelma everyday when the lights are down. 

Also keep them in a low traffic zone. 

Same thing goes for some of the other burrowers.

As for which species I don't like keeping, right now I like them all.(If I haven't posted here already). :}


----------



## GartenSpinnen

I just don't like the same species that I once did. Anything Haplopelma sp. goes on my 'don't want' list. I just get so sick of pet holes. I have had so many situations over the years of me trying to dig out a pet hole because I was unsure if it was still alive, only to find an angry T ready to eat my face off.

But I do miss that beautiful blue in H. lividum. It was so intense at times when they would come out and you get them in the right light, that used to just amaze me how something so dull could turn so vibrant in the right light. They truly look electric if you get em right 

Then again I guess WC T's make my list as well. I've learned to ask more questions about what I am buying, and generally am much more picky about who I purchase from compared to what I once was. If it is WC I am gonna pass every time now. I am not too impatient to buy a sling and grow them out. I am far from having any kind of admirable qualities, but I have some mad patience when it comes to the right genus, especially those Brachypelma sp. :drool:


I am STILL sitting on my B. smithi and B. emilia slings I bought years back. I was going to sell them but after you sit on them for awhile its hard to get rid of them. All that time! All those crickets! I cannot possibly get rid of my Brachypelma... ;-)

Okay...starting to ramble...


I part with a couple picks of Lucifer my H. lividum female I used to have.


----------



## stonemantis

Alot of the so called "Brown Spiders" may not be appealing to the eyes but, the majority of the tarantula species are in fact "Brown Spiders".

Aphonopelma hentzi has to be one on my "least desirable" list due to them being so common but, I have owned several.

I never would not own any tarantula but, that's how I feel on the matter and just my opinion.


----------



## Thehat222

I dont think there is a T that I don't like. I mean, my first 3 tarantulas are like the two most hated species talked about on here, Rosies and OBT's!
I like them all, with the exception of the dwarfs though c. elegans are kinda cute with their little heart butts but I like T's because they're big fuzzy spiders so I don't really see the point in getting a T that is small and not very fuzzy.
All my avics die.
But I'm gunna keep trying...
damn humidity levels...and wet molts... So...I dislike Avics and dwarfs I guess but I'm not going to keep them out of my collection or anything.


----------



## uninterested

My Gorgyrella sp. was pretty cool for the first 2 days I had it... then it created its burrow and instead of having a pet hole, I don't even have that... I have a pet hole with a trapdoor covering it up


----------



## Smaughunter

Interesting topic. I would be willing to care for any species, if the individual had dire need of it. If someone came to my door with a T and asked that I please take this spider..I would take it, no matter what it was. However some species I would not seek to acquire.

Thereposa spp. Because of their delicate health and severe urticating bristles. These tarantulas do have a certain beauty to them but I do not find them so beautiful that the benefits of caring for them outweigh the negatives.

 King Baboons: I just don't find them very attractive to my eye, and if I was to care for a T I wouldn't see to often I would want it to be spectacular when I did see it.


----------



## rcarr

*t. blondi*



cryptly said:


> I have to say T. blondi.  I can see what other people like about them, but it just doesn't appeal to me. I think it's the U hairs that's keeping me away.  U hairs and all the molt problems I've read about.
> 
> My P. regalis isn't holding my interest like my Brachys and Africans.  I may try a different pookie later, but I don't think I'll be getting another regalis once I part with mine.


 Amen, the hairs on my t. Blondi felt like a hundred fireants stinging!


----------



## pnshmntMMA

s calceatum...i heard theyre so nasty, one was indicted with OJ back in the 90's but also released on a technicality


----------



## cbsuen

Hear! Hear!  the G rosea...and whatever the hell the native ones are that live around here(Arizona).  They all look alike, and none, wild or otherwise have ever bit me so ive always been a big fan.  I think Iappreciate them because when people see them get picked up and how docile they are they don't get squeamish, jittery, edgy or whatever...about the fact that you have more one and you dont know where the rest are


----------



## catfishrod69

S. calceatum is a gorgeous and amazing tarantula...especially the MM, they have very feathered legs...i would have to say my least desirable would be N. chromatus, for some reason just dont care much for them...but after recieving so many as freebies, and giving them away, and eventually winding up with more, i have decided to go ahead and keep 1 of the slings....


----------



## Jones0911

you can keep all your rose hairs grow way too slow for me and have a bland color except the REDS


----------



## dementedlullaby

The pet hole isn't my favorite. I prefer a pet rock spider over a pet hole spider. Care for T. Stirmi/Blondi makes me nervous so I doubt I'd buy one, at least anytime soon. Teleporting tarantulas with high potency venom are another I need a lot more experience for. I can't particularly say I dislike any species for looks. They're all cool looking in one way or another. Brown tarantulas are a bit drab but I have nothing against them specifically.


----------



## cold blood

Bland is the reason I'm not a fan of the LP.  Most unappealing t I have seen yet, probably the only species I don't want....Many of the bland, brown Aphonopelmas don't do anything for me either.


----------



## Beary Strange

Phlogius sp., I see no need to ever own one. They just don't appeal to me. I know, they get big and they're from Australia, but meh. Also have no interest in S.calceatum. It looks like a scrubby version of an H.mac...and given that they're so similar in just about every other way, I'd rather get the smoother looking H.mac.


----------



## hmbrower

I just hit the 70 different species mark. I can say that the least desirable T I have had is T. blondi. Beautiful species with terrible UH's. Rash city. LOVE LOVE LOVE old world terrestrials. Poor G. rosea. The victim of pet stores everywhere. Sad to see the amount of mature males in pet stores, because the locals are capturing them when they are they are trying to mate!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## lawrencebugboy

Well, I have to go with Haplopelma lividum.  I got one thinking it would be cool to have something that actually fed agressively, but now I think it's just a mean SOB. I can't open the tank without it trying to bite me.  I do agree about G. rosea being frustrating.  They don't know how to hunt.  I'm concerned that mine will die of starvation because they are too docile and careful to catch food.  Best to get something that is easy to manipulate, but not too shy to eat.


----------



## Rowdy Hotel

I started off keeping only docile terrestrials from North America and considered anything with bad urticating hairs or from the OW as not desirable. Over the years, I warmed up to some pretty defensive OW terrestrial _Ceratogyrus_, then some defensive and fast arboreal_ Heteroscondra_ and _Poecilotheria_, even a few pet hole _Ceratogyrus_ and _Pelinobius_, all tarantulas I thought I would never get. 

The only ones I just haven't been able to warm up to are the ones with the bad urticating hairs. 

I also happen to prefer smaller tarantulas and find a large size a bit unappealing due to my lack of space. Currently I'm really liking the _Cyriocosmus_ which means I'll probably end up buying some more with my tax returns. But really, I don't see a giant, brown tarantula with really bad urticating hairs in my collection at any point at this time. I'd go so far as to say that _Theraposa_ sp. and their kin as being overrated  *

*Please don't flame me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

Rose hairs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LythSalicaria

For me it's OW burrowers, OBTs, Tapinauchenius species and Stramatopelma species.

I'm also leaning toward saying, "Nay-nay!" to anything that falls into the category of "swamp-dweller" as well - there's just too much that can go wrong in a super-moist enclosure. I learned the hard way with my H. gigas slings; rehousing them was nothing compared to the other issues I ran into. Mold, mites, more mold, fungus, and did I mention mold? And to top it off, just when I thought I'd worked out all those issues (bigger enclosures, more ventilation, large water dish rather than moist sub), I had to go away for four days and that was the end of it. Came home to dead H. gigas slings in bone-dry enclosures. We had to turn the heaters on just shortly before I left, and it seems like they have a noticeable desiccating effect - before the heaters were turned on, I only had to water my Ts about once a week. Now that the heaters are on all the time I have to give everyone fresh water just about every day. Regardless, losing my slings to something so stupid after working so hard to get them to thrive was a highly discouraging experience. I'm going to try again somewhere down the line once I can think about this experience without wanting to cry, but for the time being I'm sticking to nice, forgiving NW species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Lyth, don't give up on them, some really great species live like that (Xensthis/Pamphobetus/Phormictopus, etc.)....you don't want to miss out on them:wink:.   When you get mold there are 2 basic things to consider/do.  The first should be to really do a good search and cleaning, bolus', food, really anything organic will attract mites as well as molt.   The second and just as important thing is to increase ventilation.   With really good ventilation, mold will have a very tough, if not impossible time growing.

Also don't mist, rather pour in water at a side and let it run down into the bottom part of the substrate.   This will create good, sustained moisture in the burrow.  Then you can maintain the surface dry (for the most part) with a water dish.

Once you get it down, which you will, you'll see its easier than your experiences have led you to believe.   Having the heat kick on the day you leave for 4 days...that's just really bad timing (call it bad luck).    I can sense your frustration, I felt that way when I first tried keeping a few dozen crickets alive for more than a week, now I can't believe I ever had problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88

Least desirable- ah that is a tough one since i own only one species, so i am going to say none are in my least desireable list,all are distinct.


----------



## BobGrill

Does anyone actually like OBTs besides me? [emoji14]


----------



## awiec

cold blood said:


> Lyth, don't give up on them, some really great species live like that (Xensthis/Pamphobetus/Phormictopus, etc.)....you don't want to miss out on them:wink:.   When you get mold there are 2 basic things to consider/do.  The first should be to really do a good search and cleaning, bolus', food, really anything organic will attract mites as well as molt.   The second and just as important thing is to increase ventilation.   With really good ventilation, mold will have a very tough, if not impossible time growing.
> 
> Also don't mist, rather pour in water at a side and let it run down into the bottom part of the substrate.   This will create good, sustained moisture in the burrow.  Then you can maintain the surface dry (for the most part) with a water dish.
> 
> Once you get it down, which you will, you'll see its easier than your experiences have led you to believe.   Having the heat kick on the day you leave for 4 days...that's just really bad timing (call it bad luck).    I can sense your frustration, I felt that way when I first tried keeping a few dozen crickets alive for more than a week, now I can't believe I ever had problems.


I have never had any issues with my more moisture loving species, they seem pretty tough, I water mine about once a week and never had any mold problems. A monthly bolus clean-up makes things pretty easy and I've found Kritter Keepers to work pretty well as the slats are spaced enough to allow ventilation but can be covered to keep a micro-climate if desired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

LythSalicaria said:


> I'm also leaning toward saying, "Nay-nay!" to anything that falls into the category of "swamp-dweller" as well - there's just too much that can go wrong in a super-moist enclosure.


There are no 'swamp dwellers.'  Stan really needs to improve some of the husbandry parts of the TKG.  Too many people take those things literally, you got bad advice from someone with little experience with those kind of tarantulas.  I have Theraphosa, Hysterocrates, Ephebopus, lots of Asian terrestrials, and none are kept swampy.  I have no problems with mites, mold, fungus, etc in any of those cages because of cross ventilation.  When you went away for a few days, you should have put those cages in plastic bags and they wouldn't have dried out from the heat.

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 10:09 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> Does anyone actually like OBTs besides me? [emoji14]


Yes, unfortunately many of them are beginners looking to prove their masculinity.  Too bad, because it really is an interesting spider; it draws some people for the wrong reasons.

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 10:10 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> Rose hairs.


Now there's a real 'least favorite' tarantula.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LythSalicaria

Poec54 said:


> There are no 'swamp dwellers.'  Stan really needs to improve some of the husbandry parts of the TKG.  Too many people take those things literally, you got bad advice from someone with little experience with those kind of tarantulas.  I have Theraphosa, Hysterocrates, Ephebopus, lots of Asian terrestrials, and none are kept swampy.  I have no problems with mites, mold, fungus, etc in any of those cages because of cross ventilation.  When you went away for a few days, you should have put those cages in plastic bags and they wouldn't have dried out from the heat.


Sorry, I should have clarified that I was just using "swamp dwellers" as a blanket term for species that require higher humidity levels. We had a similar discussion about this when I posted here asking for help dealing with the mites several months ago. I moved the H. gigas slings to larger enclosures that were big enough to offer a large water dish and added plenty of cross ventilation; after that, mold and mites were no longer an issue (I believe I thanked you for the help back then, but thanks again for that). The suggestion about using plastic bags is a new one for me though. I just wish I'd thought to ask about it before I went away. Those slings would probably still be alive. 

I've got a little notebook that I keep handy for recording any particularly useful advice that people give on here just so that I don't need to go digging for it when I need it later. Gonna add that bit about putting enclosures in plastic bags to the list. Thanks to everyone for the advice. I feel a bit more confident about trying again in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

LythSalicaria said:


> I've got a little notebook that I keep handy for recording any particularly useful advice that people give on here just so that I don't need to go digging for it when I need it later. Gonna add that bit about putting enclosures in plastic bags to the list.


The plastic bag trick also works for house plants when you're away.  There are clear plastic yard bags, although not easy to find; white would be my second choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies

BobGrill said:


> Does anyone actually like OBTs besides me? [emoji14]


I love them for there coloration and webbing..I have "owned" more obts second only to G.rosea..
Apart from working with probably o man its hard to accurately say..175-250 from adults to slings at a LPs I worked at where they were purchased in 20 lots and taken in on trades in nauseam
I run an add on my local graigslist offering to rehome any unwanted tarantulas( I'm not a craigslist animal troll) I only take Ts that can't be taken care of anymore for whatever reason...sometimes people contact me about a species that I'm into and I pay them fair value for them,but that is rare..
I do it for the animals...most times when I'm contacted its for p.murinus or G.rosea...
I would keep them all if I had the time and space so i know they will have the best care possible,but I don't so I can't..All of the ts get rehoused to close friends of mine and close friends of there's(for no fee of course!)that have the patience and skill to take care of them.

With seeing so many of them though and the hassle it can be just doing routine maintenance on them I don't know that I would miss the species if they stopped coming around...and of course Murphy's law has struck! My girlfriend has fallen in love with P.murinus and wants to keep the next one we rescue!! I can see why so many love them, for me I'm just burnt out from the shear number that I have worked with!

Back on topic...brachypelma sp! Except for albopilosum and auratum..

---------- Post added 02-05-2015 at 11:00 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> When you went away for a few days, you should have put those cages in plastic bags and they wouldn't have dried out from the heat.
> 
> Hmm..That's a really good idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon

LythSalicaria said:


> ....I'm also leaning toward saying, "Nay-nay!" to anything that falls into the category of "swamp-dweller" as well - there's just too much that can go wrong in a super-moist enclosure....


I agree, Lyth.  The 'Swamp Dwellers' don't hold all that much fascination for me either.  While it would be cool to have an 11-12 inch _T. stirmi_, there seems just too much that can go wrong in their care, and end up killing them.  Same with the Avics.

I'll stick with my 8+ inch LP, my NW terrestrials, and my pokie collection, thank you.  If I want excitement, I'll try re-housing my 4+ inch _P. irminia_.


----------



## BobGrill

Ephebopus are fairly easy to care for in my experience.


----------



## Poec54

BobGrill said:


> Ephebopus are fairly easy to care for in my experience.


True, although a little too spirited for some people.


----------



## LythSalicaria

BobGrill said:


> Ephebopus are fairly easy to care for in my experience.


I'm thinking about giving these a try in a year or so once I've gotten a bit more experience with my current collection. They're beautiful, and from everything I've read about them around here they seem like interesting Ts to keep.


----------



## cold blood

LythSalicaria said:


> I'm thinking about giving these a try in a year or so once I've gotten a bit more experience with my current collection. They're beautiful, and from everything I've read about them around here they seem like interesting Ts to keep.


I thought you were giving up on "swamp dwellers"...lol

yeah, I hate that term as well, poec


----------



## BobGrill

LythSalicaria said:


> I'm thinking about giving these a try in a year or so once I've gotten a bit more experience with my current collection. They're beautiful, and from everything I've read about them around here they seem like interesting Ts to keep.


They're the true definition of a pet hole, but they're worth it when you get to see them. My E.murinus and E.cyanognathus are probably the two species I have which I can say are strictly nocturnal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

BobGrill said:


> They're the true definition of a pet hole, but they're worth it when you get to see them. My E.murinus and E.cyanognathus are probably the two species I have which I can say are strictly nocturnal.


You get some variation, I see my E.murinus out every night, which I suppose is not the norm. Not particularity hard to care for either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medusa

I'm not overly interested in pokies. (I have a P. regalis. Feel kinda neutral about him.) When visiting my favorite breeders/dealers I just scroll through the pokie section when I'm considering my next acquisition.


----------



## LythSalicaria

cold blood said:


> I thought you were giving up on "swamp dwellers"...lol
> 
> yeah, I hate that term as well, poec


I said I was leaning towards giving up - not that I had given up completely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel

It seems many of my most desirables are also many peoples' least desirables :biggrin:. Oh well, to each their own.

I happen to love _G. rosea_ and _P. murinus_.

Availability has a lot to do with how much people want certain species and I try not to factor this into my decisions on which to get. There are many docile terrestrial tarantulas that are more "desirable" than my _A. chalcodes _, for the simple and only reason that it is less common. _G. rosea_ is mass imported and so cheap you can buy an adult female at a chain store for less than $20. Should _G. rosea _get CITES protected tomorrow, all of a sudden they would be 4X as expensive and would find themselves on a lot more peoples' must-have list, exactly how it was with _P. imperator._


----------



## Poec54

Rowdy Hotel said:


> I happen to love _G. rosea_ and _P. murinus_.


You really need to see more tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowdy Hotel

Poec54 said:


> You really need to see more tarantulas.


Simply because I love these two?


----------



## Poec54

Rowdy Hotel said:


> Simply because I love these two?



Because there's far more interesting tarantulas.  You've settled on two of the common species that appeal to beginner.  There's a whole big world out there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanska

Poec54 said:


> You've settled on two of the common beginner species.


I see what you did there...


----------



## BobGrill

P.murinus is great for those who can handle it. G.rosea/ portei, not so much.


----------



## archaeosite

Medusa said:


> I'm not overly interested in pokies. (I have a P. regalis. Feel kinda neutral about him.) When visiting my favorite breeders/dealers I just scroll through the pokie section when I'm considering my next acquisition.


I'm the same way. To me they're not worth the potential risk of bite or escape, especially because I live in an apartment complex. (And yes, I understand that risk can be managed. I still don't think it's worth it, _for me_.) I also don't find their body/leg shape particularly appealing. Psalmos are so much cooler.


----------



## Rowdy Hotel

Poec54 said:


> Because there's far more interesting tarantulas.  You've settled on two of the common species that appeal to beginner.  There's a whole big world out there.


They're only considered less interesting because they're so common and inexpensive.


----------



## BobGrill

Rowdy Hotel said:


> They're only considered less interesting because they're so common and inexpensive.


Some of us like tarantulas that actually eat. Obviously I'm talking about Rose Hairs here.


----------



## archaeosite

Rowdy Hotel said:


> They're only considered less interesting because they're so common and inexpensive.


Right? I had only a _G. porteri _ for eight years and she provided loads of fascination. Friends and family love her. Even my arachnophobic gf likes to watch her feed. They may not be flashy but they have charm and spunk.


----------



## Poec54

Rowdy Hotel said:


> They're only considered less interesting because they're so common and inexpensive.


And mostly because there's many other species much more interesting.  Do you want to progress beyond the beginner phase?

---------- Post added 02-08-2015 at 09:18 PM ----------




archaeosite said:


> Right? I had only a _G. porteri _ for eight years and she provided loads of fascination. Friends and family love her. Even my arachnophobic gf likes to watch her feed. They may not be flashy but they have charm and spunk.


Kind of a low energy species, which they have to be in their habitat.  In comparison there's more entertainment value in some of the active and industrious tropical species.


----------



## gobey

Poec54 said:


> And mostly because there's many other species much more interesting.  Do you want to progress beyond the beginner phase?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-08-2015 at 09:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a low energy species, which they have to be in their habitat.  In comparison there's more entertainment value in some of the active and industrious tropical species.


I gotta agree.

My G. porteri is special to me because she was my first. And because she gives me attitude. But she does nothing at all when I'm not interacting with her directly.

Conversely. My Lasiodora parahybanas, which are still a plain colored spider. Are very active and always entertaining. My largest one is quite industrious and frequently amusing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annanlove19

Not that it matters so much, but I really like G. rosea/porteri too. I love the purple starburst, and their general shape. I'm a sucker for big terrestrials 

I'm not super interested in Psalmos, though maybe I just haven't seen the right one yet. And I have a very black and white relationship with pokies: either I'm obsessed (fasciata, metallica, regalis) or I couldn't care less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

Again, I "vote" rosies and OBTs are great Ts.  The earlier comment above about branching out into more sophisticated species, "big world out there" & naming these 2 as common beginner ones; well.... 
Right now, I have 2 everyday, cheap, common run-of-the-mill cats, but I enjoy them a lot. They may be a dime a dozen (actually less, when I do home visits, people are always trying to force free unwanted kittens and puppies on me) but I love my two plain old grey tabbies.  And I am aware of amazing rarer cats like Bengals and Ocicats.  In the past, I have had registered pricey pedigreed persians; but I loved them no more than these 2 common cats. 

Just saying common and cheap (or beginner) doesn't diminish the T owning experience any, imnsho.

Ultimately, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Poec54

Ellenantula said:


> Again, I "vote" rosies and OBTs are great Ts.  The earlier comment above about branching out into more sophisticated species, "big world out there" & naming these 2 as common beginner ones; well....
> Right now, I have 2 everyday, cheap, common run-of-the-mill cats, but I enjoy them a lot. They may be a dime a dozen (actually less, when I do home visits, people are always trying to force free unwanted kittens and puppies on me) but I love my two plain old grey tabbies.  And I am aware of amazing rarer cats like Bengals and Ocicats.  In the past, I have had registered pricey pedigreed persians; but I loved them no more than these 2 common cats.



The relationship with cats, and dogs, is vastly different than with spiders.  It's a two way relationship.  There's no comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## archaeosite

Poec54 said:


> The relationship with cats, and dogs, is vastly different than with spiders.  It's a two way relationship.  There's no comparison.


In your opinion. I think Ellenantula's post was spot on. 

Perhaps we'll have to agree that people's opinions and feelings about take
their spiders are as varied as the spiders themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

Poec54 said:


> The relationship with cats, and dogs, is vastly different than with spiders.  It's a two way relationship.  There's no comparison.


Of course.  So I have this tank full of beautiful cheap freshwater fish I got at WalMart (not really, I am lying) but there is a big world out there, and I only think I am enjoying my WalMart fish because all the expensive salt-water varieties would astound me, and if I could only understand that then I could be you!

Let's argue my original point:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder


 which you left out of your quote of me.

Seriously, I think you have an amazing collection of Ts, but we're not all where you are in the hobby and that doesn't diminish our complete and utter joy in the Ts we do have.

I wish you'd remember back to the (used to be common) WC Brachy you started with, 

Truthfully, whole thread is opinion anyway.


----------



## scott99

g rosea  are soooooo boring. they never eat and they never molt. Do not get one , get a LP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54

Ellenantula said:


> Seriously, I think you have an amazing collection of Ts, but we're not all where you are in the hobby and that doesn't diminish our complete and utter joy in the Ts we do have.
> 
> I wish you'd remember back to the (used to be common) WC Brachy you started with



All I'm saying is that if you're fascinated with roseas, you'll be beside yourself when you go further into the hobby and own some of the active and industrious species that are constantly digging and spinning all kinds of architecture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annanlove19

THE DARK KNIGTH said:


> g rosea  are soooooo boring. they never eat and they never molt. Do not get one , get a LP.


Mine just molted a few days ago! He's so gorgeous now like adfjkdls;kjf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

Poec54 said:


> All I'm saying is that if you're fascinated with roseas, you'll be beside yourself when you go further into the hobby and own some of the active and industrious species that are constantly digging and spinning all kinds of architecture.


lol.  No, not fascinated.  Attached to, enjoying, proud of, sentimental towards rosies -- yeah.  Even I can't say I find them fascinating, at least not with a straight face.
But first Ts hold a special place in our hearts.  
Was mostly agreeing with others here who like rosies and OBTs -- beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

One day, I probably will have some fascinating and rarer Ts, but will still defend rosies and OBTs. 

Peace!


----------



## Poec54

Ellenantula said:


> But first Ts hold a special place in our hearts.
> Was mostly agreeing with others here who like rosies and OBTs -- beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



OBT's are not a beginner species, and that's an ongoing problem.


----------



## Ellenantula

Poec54 said:


> OBT's are not a beginner species, and that's an ongoing problem.


I tend to agree on OBTs, based on personal experience. 

G _rosea_ was my first T -- OBTs got brought into this thread quite a few posts back, hence my mentioning them both.  

*Recap:*



> Originally Posted by Rowdy Hotel
> I happen to love G. rosea and P. murinus.





> Originally Posted by Poec54
> You really need to see more tarantulas.





> Originally Posted by Rowdy Hotel
> Simply because I love these two?





> Originally Posted by Poec54
> Because there's far more interesting tarantulas. You've settled on two of the common species that appeal to beginner. There's a whole big world out there.


Fave and least fave T opinions will always vary from keeper to keeper.  Keeps the forum interesting.

Peace!


----------



## BobGrill

OBTs might be common in the hobby, but they're a far more interesting species than G.rosea/portei.


----------



## Ellenantula

BobGrill said:


> OBTs might be common in the hobby, but they're a far more interesting species than G.rosea/portei.


Indeed.  OBT vs pet rock.
Maybe someone who likes watching paint dry will argue on rosea's behalf.


----------



## Rowdy Hotel

Ellenantula said:


> I tend to agree on OBTs, based on personal experience.
> 
> G _rosea_ was my first T -- OBTs got brought into this thread quite a few posts back, hence my mentioning them both.
> 
> *Recap:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fave and least fave T opinions will always vary from keeper to keeper.  Keeps the forum interesting.
> 
> Peace!



I had a long rebuttal written as to why someone shouldn't be labeled a beginner simply because they loved _G. rosea_ and _P. murinus_ (not a species I'd recommend to a beginner in all reality) since there are several reasons for why someone could love or dislike a certain species, this thread, after all, was about which species were least desirable, not least interesting.

I've always had an affinity for native species when it comes to tarantulas, fish, snakes, insects, and plants. I include Canadian and Mexican species as natives seeing how there is no difference between northern Mexico and the southwest other than some geo-political boundary that we've created.

 In fact, I destroyed all non-native vegetation and trees on my property and planted only natives in an effort to re-create the landscape that once was. This is one reason for my affinity of _Brachypelma_ and _Aphonopelma_. That and the fact many make very good captives due to their docility.

That doesn't mean I don't appreciate exotic species: I have over 100 tarantulas with many species that others would deem more "interesting" that an G. _rosea_ and _P. murinus_ due to them being more rare, industrious, ravenous, active, better-looking, or what have you. I just don't see them as more "interesting" or "desirable". 

As I was proof reading my rebuttal; crossing my T's and dotting my I's, I stopped and asked myself "Why am I doing this?" I decided I didn't care all that much and erased it all and just wrote this.

Frankly, I wish all my T's had the appetite of my _G. rosea_,:biggrin: it would allow me the time to have many more and I wouldn't have to have so many roaches around as I spend more time maintaining them than I do on my spiders.

Bottom line, least desirable: Big, brown tarantulas with bad urticating hairs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

Rowdy Hotel said:


> I have over 100 tarantulas with many species that others would deem more "interesting" that an G. _rosea_ and _P. murinus_ due to them being more rare, industrious, ravenous, active, better-looking, or what have you. I just don't see them as more "interesting" or "desirable".


We certainly don't look for any of those qualities in spiders we'd call interesting or desirable either.  Who wants a spider that's beautiful, rare, active, industrious, and a good eater, when you can have a rosea instead!


----------



## Ellenantula

Poec54 said:


> We certainly don't look for any of those qualities in spiders we'd call interesting or desirable either.  Who wants a spider that's beautiful, rare, active, industrious, and a good eater, when you can have a rosea instead!


Well, I'm convinced. Maybe I can trade her to someone (along with ten bucks) for a badly housed but more interesting T.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Poec54 said:


> We certainly don't look for any of those qualities in spiders we'd call interesting or desirable either.  Who wants a spider that's beautiful, rare, active, industrious, and a good eater, when you can have a rosea instead!


you're assuming your taste is the taste of everyone else.


----------



## viper69

Homo sapiens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tongue Flicker

I'd go with P.baeri
I hate dwarf Ts and I have no idea why I own 8 females of them lol


----------



## Poec54

freedumbdclxvi said:


> you're assuming your taste is the taste of everyone else.


I was just quoting the guy.  Not sure what he looks for in selecting tarantulas, as he excluded just about everything the rest of us find desirable: 

_"that others would deem more "interesting"... due to them being more rare, industrious, ravenous, active, better-looking, or what have you. I just don't see them as more 'interesting' or 'desirable'."_

It wasn't clear what criteria he uses in picking out a spider.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Poec54 said:


> And mostly because there's many other species much more interesting.  Do you want to progress beyond the beginner phase?


you didn't say that?  The majority of keepers are content to keep one rosea or smithi, and they find those "beginner" species plenty interesting.  In fact, i seem to recall you saying how there's nothing wrong with beginner species in another thread.  Now it's a problem?

---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 12:39 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> Homo sapiens


I've seen many desirable specimens of that species...


----------



## Poec54

freedumbdclxvi said:


> you didn't say that?  The majority of keepers are content to keep one rosea or smithi, and they find those "beginner" species plenty interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they have no idea of what else is out there.  They see a rosea in their local pet store, give it a cute name, and that's their interest in spiders.  If you're looking to those people to recommend an interesting tarantula species, they're not going to come up with much.
> 
> When I refer to 'beginner species', I'm thinking relatively calm, docile ones like Brachypelma and Aphonopelma, not rosea, which are prone to mood swings.  If there is a 'problem', it's only in your mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

No, it's not because they have no idea - some people just are content with x animal.  Period.  And there's no issue with that.  Not everyone who gets a rosea gets eventually gets an H mac, just as not everyone who gets a corn snake ends up getting a cobra.

when *you* make some wide sweeping comment that someone's taste or criteria of "interesting" not matching yours is tantamount to "not progressing", the problem isn't with the other person.  The problem is you assuming everyone wants to be in the hobby as deep as you are.  Most never will go beyond a spider or two, and that's fine.  Same as some people will only own those "beginner phase" animals that may or may not be "interesting" to you, pending on the thread, and again, that's fine.

there's no core criteria of "interesting" aside from personal preference.  End of story.


----------



## Hanska

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> g rosea  are soooooo boring. they never eat and they never molt. Do not get one , get a LP.


I think you're thinking of G.porteri. Nice, red rosies may be as close to a pet rock but don't tell me mine's boring. That color (imho) can compete against most new-'n-blue -species any day.


----------



## Poec54

freedumbdclxvi said:


> when *you* make some wide sweeping comment that someone's taste or criteria of "interesting" not matching yours is tantamount to "not progressing", the problem isn't with the other person.  The problem is you assuming everyone wants to be in the hobby as deep as you are.  Most never will go beyond a spider or two, and that's fine.  Same as some people will only own those "beginner phase" animals that may or may not be "interesting" to you, pending on the thread, and again, that's fine.
> 
> there's no core criteria of "interesting" aside from personal preference.  End of story.



Well, I guess you have spoken from Mount Olympus.  How can mere mortals question that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BobGrill

No one has to get the last word guys. Agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Poec54 said:


> Well, I guess you have spoken from Mount Olympus.  How can mere mortals question that?


I find it highly amusing the guy making absolute comments about what is or isn't interesting makes *that* comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

Poec54 said:


> I'm thinking relatively calm, docile ones like Brachypelma and Aphonopelma, not rosea, which are prone to mood swings.


The Aphonopelma _seemanni_ sounds very appealing right now to me. Been googling, will search these boards for more info. I want one.
(No, not to replace rosie -- she's my first and special one) but this one sounds amazing to me. Never heard of it before (or perhaps did hear/read the name but didn't know what it was). Those stripes are so pretty!


----------



## BobGrill

Ellenantula said:


> The Aphonopelma _seemanni_ sounds very appealing right now to me. Been googling, will search these boards for more info. I want one.
> (No, not to replace rosie -- she's my first and special one) but this one sounds amazing to me. Never heard of it before (or perhaps did hear/read the name but didn't know what it was). Those stripes are so pretty!


Check out Aphonopelma moderatum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

BobGrill said:


> Check out Aphonopelma moderatum.


Oh, pretty - like the lighter colors -- the google images are amazing. 
I guess it was the stripes of the A _seemanni_ that grabbed me -- it reminded me of a skeleton leg or something.  
Is this one more docile or are they equal for care and beginner-ness?
(Actually, now I sorta want one of each)


----------



## BobGrill

Ellenantula said:


> Oh, pretty - like the lighter colors -- the google images are amazing.
> I guess it was the stripes of the A _seemanni_ that grabbed me -- it reminded me of a skeleton leg or something.
> Is this one more docile or are they equal for care and beginner-ness?
> (Actually, now I sorta want one of each)


Are you talking about the Aphonopelmas? E.murinus is an intermediate species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

BobGrill said:


> Check out Aphonopelma moderatum.


I prefer bicoloratum personally...its the one "WOW" Aphonopelma for me.


----------



## BobGrill

cold blood said:


> I prefer bicoloratum personally...its the one "WOW" Aphonopelma for me.


Wait, we're supposed to be discussing species we don't like! [emoji14]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

BobGrill said:


> Wait, we're supposed to be discussing species we don't like! [emoji14]


Ah, touché!  :unsure:

---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 05:21 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> Check out Aphonopelma moderatum.


But you started it.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Aphono paloma is a species i will be getting after i finish up gathering the not so spineless wonders I'm looking for.  Small, feisty and beautiful.


----------



## klawfran3

Rowdy Hotel said:


> Bottom line, least desirable: Big, brown tarantulas with bad urticating hairs.


Hey... What did theraphosa ever do to you?!
Haha kidding, the  reasons why I find theraphosa sp. Interesting at all is their immense size and good appetite. Other than that, they are overly sensitive and their bristles are miserable. Still, I don't think any tarantula is "undesirable" to me, as I appreciate them all for their biology and adaptations like G. Roseas ability to last months without food or that Psalmo-toxin (or whatever it's called) in psalmopoeus venom. I find spiders extremely interesting, and just because one is boring doesn't mean I don't want it. Except for an OBT at the moment. I find them super cool but I know I would end up in a bad situation. One day though...


----------



## Ellenantula

BobGrill said:


> Are you talking about the Aphonopelmas? E.murinus is an intermediate species.


No -- the white leg striping on the A _seemanni _"reminded me of a skeleton leg or something" not that I would get the E _murinus_.  Sorry for the confusion -- this is why Poec54 hates common names I guess.  But if you look at leg pix of the two, surely you'll see the similarity I was referring to.
Or, perhaps I need stronger glasses.  lol

---------- Post added 02-10-2015 at 07:00 PM ----------

:laugh:





cold blood said:


> I prefer bicoloratum personally...its the one "WOW" Aphonopelma for me.


Okay -- cut it out now!  I can't afford all of them!


----------



## Sana

It's interesting to me that most rosea and porteri are pet rocks.  The G. porteri that I have never seems to be in the same place twice.  Each time I look in on her, she's moved to a different spot or odd position.  She's also recently chosen a hide and redecorated it the suit her taste.  Of the two options I offered her, one above ground and the other a starter burrow, she surprised me again and chose the burrow.  She's much more active that quite a few of my other species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

Sana said:


> It's interesting to me that most rosea and porteri are pet rocks.  The G. porteri that I have never seems to be in the same place twice.  Each time I look in on her, she's moved to a different spot or odd position.  She's also recently chosen a hide and redecorated it the suit her taste.  Of the two options I offered her, one above ground and the other a starter burrow, she surprised me again and chose the burrow.  She's much more active that quite a few of my other species.


The majority of individuals tend to be pet rocks.


----------



## Ellenantula

Sana said:


> It's interesting to me that most rosea and porteri are pet rocks.  The G. porteri that I have never seems to be in the same place twice.  Each time I look in on her, she's moved to a different spot or odd position.  She's also recently chosen a hide and redecorated it the suit her taste.  Of the two options I offered her, one above ground and the other a starter burrow, she surprised me again and chose the burrow.  She's much more active that quite a few of my other species.


True.  My G _rosea _is fairly active, and since I gave her the ping pong ball she seems to "play" a lot. She is rarely in the same place if you check on her.  But when I first got her, she was more of a pet rock then.  Lately, she is psycho/pre-molt or something, and doesn't even like her water dish refilled.  I used to open whole enclosure lid to refill dish -- I would have a couple paper towels to dry out old water and then refill with fresh -- hand in tank -- no concerns.  But lately I am using oral syringe to refill it at a slight distance, due to her threat postures.  I think her abdomen looks darker and it is definitely plump, so probably just pre-molt (which could be 6 months away for this breed). She's definitely fasting right now, which again, means nothing.  lol
Mine's substrate is deep enough if she wanted to dig her own burrow.  But I am glad she out in the open so I can enjoy her more.


----------



## Sana

Ellenantula said:


> True.  My G _rosea _is fairly active, and since I gave her the ping pong ball she seems to "play" a lot. She is rarely in the same place if you check on her.  But when I first got her, she was more of a pet rock then.  Lately, she is psycho/pre-molt or something, and doesn't even like her water dish refilled.  I used to open whole enclosure lid to refill dish -- I would have a couple paper towels to dry out old water and then refill with fresh -- hand in tank -- no concerns.  But lately I am using oral syringe to refill it at a slight distance, due to her threat postures.  I think her abdomen looks darker and it is definitely plump, so probably just pre-molt (which could be 6 months away for this breed). She's definitely fasting right now, which again, means nothing.  lol
> Mine's substrate is deep enough if she wanted to dig her own burrow.  But I am glad she out in the open so I can enjoy her more.


Mine is certainly not an individual that I would use my hands for maintenance with.  She thinks she's an OBT or something.  Slight disturbance=attack as though life depended on it.


----------



## Ellenantula

Sana said:


> Mine is certainly not an individual that I would use my hands for maintenance with.  She thinks she's an OBT or something.  Slight disturbance=attack as though life depended on it.


Yeah, which is the point others were making in not recommending G _rosea _for beginners. 
I didn't know that when I bought mine, and would be lying if I said I regretted the purchase -- I do adore her.
But many sites on the internet do indicate this breed is extremely docile and w/o any danger to keeper.

So, yeah, I touched her, without testing temperament first when I got her.  I held her w/o checking temperament first few times I held her also.  And yes, I did enclosure maintenance with bare hands, sometimes she'd even walk over and see what I was doing.  I didn't know she could bite, because I believed she was the gentlest beginner species ever so I never took her as a serious threat. 
I'd be lying if I said I was afraid of her now, but I do test temperament first before maintenance.  And I am more respectful of her space and her capabilities now.

I wish I had joined this board much sooner.  Live and learn.  I am thankful I haven't had to learn with bites or escapes.  But I consider that luck, not my skill.  

Anyway, I get now that this is what makes expert keepers so angry with newbies.  Not just with OBTs but any species . I get it now.
(not that this is directed at you, but someone new considering this species)


----------



## Sana

Ellenantula said:


> Yeah, which is the point others were making in not recommending G _rosea _for beginners.
> I didn't know that when I bought mine, and would be lying if I said I regretted the purchase -- I do adore her.
> But many sites on the internet do indicate this breed is extremely docile and w/o any danger to keeper.
> 
> So, yeah, I touched her, without testing temperament first when I got her.  I held her w/o checking temperament first few times I held her also.  And yes, I did enclosure maintenance with bare hands, sometimes she'd even walk over and see what I was doing.  I didn't know she could bite, because I believed she was the gentlest beginner species ever so I never took her as a serious threat.
> I'd be lying if I said I was afraid of her now, but I do test temperament first before maintenance.  And I am more respectful of her space and her capabilities now.
> 
> I wish I had joined this board much sooner.  Live and learn.  I am thankful I haven't had to learn with bites or escapes.  But I consider that luck, not my skill.
> 
> Anyway, I get now that this is what makes expert keepers so angry with newbies.  Not just with OBTs but any species . I get it now.
> (not that this is directed at you, but someone new considering this species)


I absolutely agree all the way around.  This species is so often played up as super calm and great for beginners.  I knew that they had a reputation for being temperamental before I got any tarantulas.  I don't remember where I learned that.  It definitely makes me cringe to hear any species recommended as always being docile.  I have a number of slower, calmer species, and not one of them is ALWAYS docile.


----------



## Ellenantula

Sana said:


> I absolutely agree all the way around.  This species is so often played up as super calm and great for beginners.  I knew that they had a reputation for being temperamental before I got any tarantulas.  I don't remember where I learned that.  It definitely makes me cringe to hear any species recommended as always being docile.  I have a number of slower, calmer species, and not one of them is ALWAYS docile.


Very true.
I will say, given that I got my G _rosea _for overcoming arachnophobia, that her original easy temperament and docility went a long ways towards helping me overcome my fears.
That's why I bought an OBT, I felt "ready."  Yeah, um, probably not.
It has only been quite recently rosie started threat-posturing.
Had she shown her true wild nature in the beginning, I would still be an arachnophobe (and probably bitten too).


----------



## BobGrill

I had a lady at a pet store tell me how fast their rose hair could move. It was hard not to burst out laughing.


----------



## Ellenantula

BobGrill said:


> I had a lady at a pet store tell me how fast their rose hair could move. It was hard not to burst out laughing.


lol  
That lady probably had nothing to compare to.
Or, maybe their rose hair does that "bolt a couple inches, stop, bolt a couple inches, stop" and in her mind she figured it could boogie pretty fast if it wanted.


----------



## BobGrill

I was just now giving my Poecilotheria rufilata some water, and I accidentally dripped a little water on it. Talk about fast. The thing was gone and back in its hide in the blink of an eye. I'd love to see her reaction to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

BobGrill said:


> I was just now giving my Poecilotheria rufilata some water, and I accidentally dripped a little water on it. Talk about fast. The thing was gone and back in its hide in the blink of an eye. I'd love to see her reaction to that.


After an underwear change and some nitro under the tongue, she'd have been fine! 

I am putting pokies on my least desireable list -- they rock and are gorgeous but they are way above my skill level.


----------



## awiec

Ellenantula said:


> After an underwear change and some nitro under the tongue, she'd have been fine!
> 
> I am putting pokies on my least desireable list -- they rock and are gorgeous but they are way above my skill level.


They are one of those genus that you need to wise up quick if you have them. They will take off with no warning and there is little you can do to stop them or you get the really "spirited" ones like my P.metallica; she will threat pose like no tomorrow if you even look at her wrong. Last week my bf was near her cage and talking and she decide to strike the side of the cage repeatedly until he left the room. I truly think that the aboreal T's have better vision than we give them credit for as she only gets defensive when my bf is near her cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

awiec said:


> They are one of those genus that you need to wise up quick if you have them. They will take off with no warning and there is little you can do to stop them or you get the really "spirited" ones like my P.metallica; she will threat pose like no tomorrow if you even look at her wrong. Last week my bf was near her cage and talking and she decide to strike the side of the cage repeatedly until left the room. I truly think that the aboreal T's have better vision than we give them credit for as she only gets defensive when my bf is near her cage.


As long as all this drama remains inside the enclosure -- sign me up -- send me a pokie! They are gorgeous.
My fear is that the drama may not always remain contained.
Just what I need, a super fast T with good vision on the loose.  lol


----------



## awiec

Ellenantula said:


> As long as all this drama remains inside the enclosure -- sign me up -- send me a pokie! They are gorgeous.
> My fear is that the drama may not always remain contained.
> Just what I need, a super fast T with good vision on the loose.  lol


I just assume that she is planning to get out so I am not surprised when she bolts, you get really good at putting the lid down after owning them for a while.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

BobGrill said:


> I had a lady at a pet store tell me how fast their rose hair could move. It was hard not to burst out laughing.


they can be very fast.  all spiders can move faster than we can - even Grams and Brachys.  They just aren't as prone to bolting as OW and arboreals, since they have the hairs as defense.


----------



## Ellenantula

awiec said:


> I just assume that she is planning to get out so I am not surprised when she bolts, you get really good at putting the lid down after owning them for a while.


To be fair, advice given here elsewhere is that you don't "catch" them anyway (you can't)'; you wait until they stop and calm down, and then you plan their recapture.
Made sense to me and made it seem more do-able.... one day.

---------- Post added 02-13-2015 at 12:41 AM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> they can be very fast.  all spiders can move faster than we can - even Grams and Brachys.  They just aren't as prone to bolting as OW and arboreals, since they have the hairs as defense.


True.  Esp a male right after being paired! 
But in general, I like to play the better odds.  I am going to plan my future T purchase decisions based on norms for species and not hope for an anomaly.
Who knows, my next new world terrestrial may really give me a hard time, run fast and bolt often.  But hopefully not.


----------



## SuperSam

G rosea.......


----------



## awiec

Ellenantula said:


> To be fair, advice given here elsewhere is that you don't "catch" them anyway (you can't)'; you wait until they stop and calm down, and then you plan their recapture.
> Made sense to me and made it seem more do-able.... one day.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-13-2015 at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> 
> True.  Esp a male right after being paired!
> But in general, I like to play the better odds.  I am going to plan my future T purchase decisions based on norms for species and not hope for an anomaly.
> Who knows, my next new world terrestrial may really give me a hard time, run fast and bolt often.  But hopefully not.


If you can prevent the spider from taking off in the first place I prefer that option. After I rehoused my p.regalis something in my mind told me she was going to bolt so as I was grabbing the lid she started running up the sides and by the time she got to the top the lid was secured. She tapped the lid a few times then went back to her hide, this all happened within a minute and I did not end up with a loose spider and she did not get hurt.


----------



## Ellenantula

awiec said:


> If you can prevent the spider from taking off in the first place I prefer that option. After I rehoused my p.regalis something in my mind told me she was going to bolt so as I was grabbing the lid she started running up the sides and by the time she got to the top the lid was secured. She tapped the lid a few times then went back to her hide, this all happened within a minute and I did not end up with a loose spider and she did not get hurt.


Absolutely prevention is best.
My original concerns were the "what if" type and it was reassuring to know you don't have to catch a fast bolter, you can wait for it to calm and get still, and then recapture.  Guess I figured I needed superhuman speed, hadn't considered the "wait" option.  lol 
But avoiding escape in first place: best!


----------



## awiec

I used to have my spiders in a very cluttered room so if a spider took off I was never going to find it so I would catch it as fast as I could BUT in most cases you will just want the spider to tire itself out.


----------



## Poec54

Prevention is always the preferred method.  But that doesn't always work.  For me it's best to catch them early in the process.  There's too many shelves, cages, and supplies in my spider room to be moved for me to wait for them to stop.


----------



## Sana

Ellenantula said:


> Absolutely prevention is best.
> My original concerns were the "what if" type and it was reassuring to know you don't have to catch a fast bolter, you can wait for it to calm and get still, and then recapture.  Guess I figured I needed superhuman speed, hadn't considered the "wait" option.  lol
> But avoiding escape in first place: best!


You get really good at quickly and gently closing the enclosure when working with fast spiders that are prone to bolt.  I sure did.  Keeping a "hide" near where you're working also helps in the case of escape.  With a little luck, the spider goes to the hide you placed and stops moving thinking that it's safe while the recapture is planned and executed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

Sana said:


> You get really good at quickly and gently closing the enclosure when working with fast spiders that are prone to bolt.  I sure did.  Keeping a "hide" near where you're working also helps in the case of escape.  With a little luck, the spider goes to the hide you placed and stops moving thinking that it's safe while the recapture is planned and executed.



+1.  'Gentle' is a big part of it doing it right.  If you slam things shut and are rough in general, spiders will get injured and even killed.  It's not worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher

My least favorable sp. is Homo sapien. See I'm not racist I hate everyone equally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers

Tfisher said:


> My least favorable sp. is Homo sapien.


That joke/answer was given in this thread already. It was more amusing the first time around.


----------



## Tfisher

Dang! I wasn't going threw 37 pages lol. To slow. :/


----------



## cold blood

through, not threw...drastically different meanings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

cold blood said:


> through, not threw...drastically different meanings


I would have loved to see him try though, I'm guessing print off all the pages and throw them everywhere?


----------



## ASAP TARANTULA

Most arboreal and New World Ts are the least desired in my collection.
Im in love with Old World burrowing Ts like Hysterocrates, Chilobrachys, and Haplopelmas


----------



## MrDave

Tfisher said:


> My least favorable sp. is Homo sapien. See I'm not racist I hate everyone equally.


They require a pretty big enclosure too.

---------- Post added 03-02-2015 at 03:53 PM ----------




vespers said:


> That joke/answer was given in this thread already. It was more amusing the first time around.


Hope I didn't make the same enclosure joke. Or anyone else.


----------



## vespers

MrDave said:


> They require a pretty big enclosure too.


Not really. After the rope and duct tape, a car trunk will suffice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

Not really a fan of many terrestrial species. I like a few like Brachypelma,  Ephebopus,  and a few of the large South American terrestrials, and also a few OW burrowing species. However I think arboreals are way more interesting. Doesn't matter to me if they're OW or NW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArborealKing

BobGrill said:


> Not really a fan of many terrestrial species. I like a few like Brachypelma,  Ephebopus,  and a few of the large South American terrestrials, and also a few OW burrowing species. However I think arboreals are way more interesting. Doesn't matter to me if they're OW or NW.


Same here on not liking terrestrials. I love Asian arboreals especially.


----------



## Ripa

> They require a pretty big enclosure too.


 I only require a 8 x 12ft enclosure to keep me happy 

While you're at it, find me a mate, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dementedlullaby

Honestly I don't have much interest in keeping Theraphosa species. It's not so much the size but the uricating hairs I don't want to deal with. I'm not so worried about my Brachypelma species kicking hairs. I generally just try to avoid annoying them anyway. But I've seen videos of stirmis and blondis kicking up hairs and just would prefer not to deal with that frakking "hair cloud". The MF B. vagans was bad enough when getting her out of the shipping box and in the new tank. 

I hear LPs aren't quite as bad...I may try a LP but won't hesitate to resell if it's a hardcore hair kicker.

Arboreal, terrestrial, fossorial...I don't mind. I just don't want to be blinded by my tarantulas XD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

Ripa said:


> I only require a 8 x 12ft enclosure to keep me happy
> 
> While you're at it, find me a mate, too.


Nearly spit coffee all over my screen!:laugh:


----------



## pyro fiend

Ripa said:


> I only require a 8 x 12ft enclosure to keep me happy
> 
> While you're at it, find me a mate, too.


well.. if we have one of those fold down beds that come from the wall and wall mounted tv's we may be able to get away with a 7'x7' but this species will need a bit of excersise to run around in the back yard or on a leash XD


----------



## MrDave

Ripa said:


> I only require a 8 x 12ft enclosure to keep me happy
> 
> While you're at it, find me a mate, too.


The sexing forum is about to become a lot more interesting...


----------



## Wasabiroot

I find myself avoiding the smaller species, like _Cyriocosmus_ for example. For some reason, I get more enjoyment out of larger spiders. Some of the dwarf varieties are undeniably pretty, though.


----------



## El Consciente

As beautiful as they are, I couldn't ever get an Avic.

Something about the high rate of at-random deaths of the younger ones combined with the stringent environmental requirements put me off...which is a shame. A. versicolor is among one of the most beautiful species IMO


----------



## BobGrill

El Consciente said:


> As beautiful as they are, I couldn't ever get an Avic.
> 
> Something about the high rate of at-random deaths of the younger ones combined with the stringent environmental requirements put me off...which is a shame. A. versicolor is among one of the most beautiful species IMO


Get an adult then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

El Consciente said:


> As beautiful as they are, I couldn't ever get an Avic.
> 
> Something about the high rate of at-random deaths of the younger ones combined with the stringent environmental requirements put me off...which is a shame. A. versicolor is among one of the most beautiful species IMO


Ignore care sheets and listen to the advice given here by experienced keepers and Avics aren't that tough at all to keep, even as slings....seriously, its not nearly as difficult as you believe.   The problem is that many get them, and go read a bunch of "care-sheets" to prepare.  Then they try to match what it says and end up with a dead t because the care sheet told them they must have humidity maintained at an exact, number specific level...they get hygrometers and pour in the water until their hygrometer reads the "proper" number they read....by then its often almost too late.  Truth is that good cross ventilation is far more important to their survival than is humidity.  I have yet to read a care sheet that stresses this ventilation issue and without this critical bit of info, they suffer and because the care sheets were followed, they see the death as a mystery, adding to the misconception that they are difficult to keep.  Not difficult at all, they just don't tolerate poor conditions well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Consciente

cold blood said:


> Ignore care sheets and listen to the advice given here by experienced keepers and Avics aren't that tough at all to keep, even as slings....seriously, its not nearly as difficult as you believe.   The problem is that many get them, and go read a bunch of "care-sheets" to prepare.  Then they try to match what it says and end up with a dead t because the care sheet told them they must have humidity maintained at an exact, number specific level...they get hygrometers and pour in the water until their hygrometer reads the "proper" number they read....by then its often almost too late.  Truth is that good cross ventilation is far more important to their survival than is humidity.  I have yet to read a care sheet that stresses this ventilation issue and without this critical bit of info, they suffer and because the care sheets were followed, they see the death as a mystery, adding to the misconception that they are difficult to keep.  Not difficult at all, they just don't tolerate poor conditions well.


Well that's actually reassuring to hear - I've never had one, obviously...I hear of more deaths of Avics than nearly any other species so for someone who's never had experience with one you could understand the apprehension.

I've read recently that having a slightly lower but consistent humidity is better than a constantly fluctuating one in a fight to maintain a specific level...


----------



## awiec

El Consciente said:


> Well that's actually reassuring to hear - I've never had one, obviously...I hear of more deaths of Avics than nearly any other species so for someone who's never had experience with one you could understand the apprehension.
> 
> I've read recently that having a slightly lower but consistent humidity is better than a constantly fluctuating one in a fight to maintain a specific level...


avics are little tanks when you have them in the right environment, I don't pay any more attention to them then my other spiders and they are just as confrontational and hungry as the big south american terrestrials.


----------



## Poec54

El Consciente said:


> As beautiful as they are, I couldn't ever get an Avic.
> 
> Something about the high rate of at-random deaths of the younger ones combined with the stringent environmental requirements put me off...which is a shame. A. versicolor is among one of the most beautiful species IMO


That's due in large part to bad advice, especially on 'care sheets' written by people with little hands-on experience.  Stuffy, moist cages are the big Avic killers.


----------



## Abby79

Any species over 4 inches, I love my Dwarfs and smaller T's. I used to be a "My T is bigger than your T snob" Then i grew up.
And Male T's, I cant stand having a T mature out. to a beautiful male. the awesome changes they go through. in many cases new colouration much prettier than the female of the species, like buying a new T.
For the silly sod to now have a limited lifespan and die! Grinds my gears!


----------



## Dave Marschang

I gotta say I wouldn't take a Blondi or stirmi if they were free, just not interested in big. I need more room not less, other than that I don't like aggressive/flighty T's if I gotta worry about the damn thing flying out of the cage when I feed it, its no fun for me. feeding, cage maintenance are the fun parts since I do not hold my T's, so why add species that make it stressful?

My wife loves pokies, I think they are ugly, all the same and boring.
I have never owned a curly hair but I really want one.


----------



## BobGrill

Thereposidae and most Australian tarantulas just don't interest me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey

Australian tarantulas make me apprehensive.

And I've never even met one.


----------



## vespers

BobGrill said:


> Thereposidae and most Australian tarantulas just don't interest me.


Theraphosidae is the family that includes _all_ tarantulas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

vespers said:


> Theraphosidae is the family that includes _all_ tarantulas...


My mistake.


----------



## Halftrak

I have a Phlogius sp "Stents" at about 4". Hes nothing crazy... yet. 

Im not crazy about arboreals or fuzzy New Worlds, myself. They seem more finicky regarding enclosure conditions and can be a bit of a pain to feed. I am, however, a big fan of burrowers.


----------



## dragonblade71

I notice there's been some dislike of brown tarantulas in this thread, including Australian tarantulas. Some people seem to prefer more colourful species. I am Australian myself and after some time observing the native species over here, I have developed an appreciation for them. Sure, there isn't as much variety in colouration or markings compared to many of the overseas species but we do have some nice looking ones at least. And also a few exceptions from the norm like the Red Stents and the pale Phlogius Ghost.

Having said all that, extreme colouration is not an attribute that I look for in a tarantula. That's not what attracts me to tarantulas. What I like about tarantulas is their large size, bulkiness, setae and the slow, elegant and stalkerish way they move. Crazy rainbow colours may look great on some true spiders like jumpers (Salticidae) but to me, they sort of look out of place on a tarantula. A little bit of colouration can look really nice like a Mexican Red Knee (I admit they are really attractive looking.) But much more than that just looks over the top. I remember someone on this forum describing a particular species as looking like a badly dressed clown (can't recall which one.) Well to me, there are many overseas species that look like badly dressed clowns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WheelbarrowTim

For me it would have to be H lividum. They are stunning to look at but they are mean, potent and strike multiple times. I'll take a pass on getting my booty kicked by spider Master Chief


----------



## Vanessa

dragonblade71 said:


> Having said all that, extreme colouration is not an attribute that I look for in a tarantula. That's not what attracts me to tarantulas. What I like about tarantulas is their large size, bulkiness, setae and the slow, elegant and stalkerish way they move.


I love the more subtle earth tones as well. Aphonopelma chalcodes, hentzi, eutylenum are some of my favourites. And give me ALL the black Grammostola that you can - I just can't get enough of them.
However, I do love my purple tarantulas, but most of the time they just look jet black. It's only when you catch them in the right light that those deep purples come out. Those are my favourite.
My favourite species of all time - the huge, black, velvet tanks of the spider world, Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dragonblade71

Vanessa: "My favourite species of all time - the huge, black, velvet tanks of the spider world, Grammostola pulchra."

Oh wow, nice choice!


----------



## Colorado Ts

I don't know that there is a species that I like the least, disdain or hold in contempt...I do have species that are near and dear to my heart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I've never been able to work up a real interest in arboreals, but I consider that a flaw on my part. Dwarf species never caught my interest either, less so than arboreals. I had a Pumpkinpatch large, (can't recall the proper name at the moment Hapalopus?) and I more or less considered it a garden spider. pretty, but not my idea of a tarantula. Mind you, I would not necessarily say no to any of the above, I just would not go out of my way to get one.
I do favour big a bit, but I'm fine with intermediates.
I used to say that I would not own any OW species, but changed my mind and have one now. Whether that was a good decision remains to be seen.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Dwarf species never caught my interest either, less so than arboreals. I had a Pumpkinpatch large, (can't recall the proper name at the moment Hapalopus?) and I more or less considered it a garden spider. pretty, but not my idea of a tarantula.


I'm in the same boat, but only with this specific dwarf species. I have a few dwarfs that I love very much, such as my N. incei and Cyriocosmus sellatus, but Pumpkin Patches just really don't catch my attention because it looks like a wolf spider with prettier colors to me...


----------



## Urzeitmensch

dragonblade71 said:


> I notice there's been some dislike of brown tarantulas in this thread, including Australian tarantulas. Some people seem to prefer more colourful species. I am Australian myself and after some time observing the native species over here, I have developed an appreciation for them. Sure, there isn't as much variety in colouration or markings compared to many of the overseas species but we do have some nice looking ones at least. And also a few exceptions from the norm like the Red Stents and the pale Phlogius Ghost.
> 
> Having said all that, extreme colouration is not an attribute that I look for in a tarantula. That's not what attracts me to tarantulas. What I like about tarantulas is their large size, bulkiness, setae and the slow, elegant and stalkerish way they move. Crazy rainbow colours may look great on some true spiders like jumpers (Salticidae) but to me, they sort of look out of place on a tarantula. A little bit of colouration can look really nice like a Mexican Red Knee (I admit they are really attractive looking.) But much more than that just looks over the top. I remember someone on this forum describing a particular species as looking like a badly dressed clown (can't recall which one.) Well to me, there are many overseas species that look like badly dressed clowns.


For some reason I really like "plain" brown spiders. I have Nhandu Tripepii, Theraposa blondi, P. Cancerides  and Chilobrachys sp. Dry and while they are all "just" brown (actually the T.  Blondi is still rather grey) I rate them among my most beaautiful Ts. For me the unicoloration amplifies the Ts features more thann the multicolored ones. E.g. the Nhandus hairy look  or the Chilobrachys sleek appereance.

But it is just personal taste, really.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Arachnophoric said:


> I'm in the same boat, but only with this specific dwarf species. I have a few dwarfs that I love very much, such as my N. incei and Cyriocosmus sellatus, but Pumpkin Patches just really don't catch my attention because it looks like a wolf spider with prettier colors to me...


I thought of my pumpkin patch in the same way. A wolf spider that was out on the town.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ComputerDellLI

Theraposa stirmi. Because I have wicked sensitive skin and a lack of space. And all pokies, for some irrational superstition.


----------



## Eukio

I don't dislike her, but she is just rather...boring. My Aphonopelma seemanni spends her entire life in a deep burrow, and her coloration isn't exacting striking. Her personality isn't striking. Nothing about her really stands out. The B. hamorii is always hidden, but she is pretty. The T. vagans is always hidden, but she is pretty, and when she is out, she wants to MURDER me; that behavior makes her beautiful. The A. hentzi is plain brown, but she comes out and isn't defensive at all. You could scoop her up in your hand if you wanted. Etc.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Moebius

For me, it's the almost contradictory reasoning why I don't have interest in Theraphosa like T. stirmi etc; I have no problem with big plain brown spiders, appearance wise I actually like them, and the size impressive, it's anything but "big brown boring spider" issues some folks have.

Having dealt with their urticating setae in the past though, no, just _no_. I'm far more likely to be whammied by those than any bite even with precautions taken, one hair is enough to get a very substantial reaction from me. The idea of needing a specific long-sleeved shirt, elbow-length gloves, a particle mask and safety glasses (which may seem like hyperbole... it isn't for me) to own these isn't appealing at all, nor having them around asthmatics when you kick some fluff up unwittingly. Pamph hair has been nowhere near as bad for me, nor that of A. genics or various Nhandu comparatively (though GBB fluff gets up there with a differing reaction type). I'm not keen on owning something that makes me want to wear a HAZMAT suit during maintenance regardless of how cool they are.

Beyond that, it's basically anything with notable, muddied genetics from hybridization. If it's really, really dicey whether I've got the real deal or something badly ID'ed and crossed I tend to steer clear. Yes, there's a hell of a lot of species with dubious backgrounds in the hobby, but some definitely make me go "nope, I'm not forking out a big wad of money at all without some paperwork to verify where it came from and what it is".


----------



## ShyDragoness

Brown... LP, T.ablo ect.
Although albo can be quite cute and fluffy


----------



## Vulksgren

ShyDragoness said:


> Brown... LP, T.ablo ect.
> Although albo can be quite cute and fluffy


Have a T. Albo that's unusually defensive,  which is strange for this particular T. Strangely she mellows out when she is wanting food. Very strange T, guessing it has to do with her coming from a bad place. Definitely my favorite in the collection though.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Brown tarantulas don't bother me tbh, I've gotten a few as freebies (C. huahini/P. muticus/H. gigas) and they've still been fun to keep.

Would never purchase

Any horned Ceratogyrus - The horns just don't do it for me.
Most Poecilotheria - I'll get lynched for this but apart from subfusca HL/subfusca LL/metallica/ornata/rufilata they all look the same to me.
Hapalopus sp. "Colombia" (either form) - I just don't find them appealing at all.
Neoholothele incei gold - They look so plain compared to the standard incei.

Previously owned and wouldn't get again

Lasiodora parahybana - Does everything A. geniculata does but doesn't look anywhere near as good and the hairs are 1,000,000x worse.
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - The most boring heavy webber in existence, they look much better as slings than they do as juvies/adults and the only good thing about them is the feeding response.


----------



## Vulksgren

The Grym Reaper said:


> Brown tarantulas don't bother me tbh, I've gotten a few as freebies (C. huahini/P. muticus/H. gigas) and they've still been fun to keep.
> 
> Would never purchase
> 
> Any horned Ceratogyrus - The horns just don't do it for me.
> Most Poecilotheria - I'll get lynched for this but apart from subfusca HL/subfusca LL/metallica/ornata/rufilata they all look the same to me.
> Hapalopus sp. "Colombia" (either form) - I just don't find them appealing at all.
> Neoholothele incei gold - They look so plain compared to the standard incei.
> 
> Previously owned and wouldn't get again
> 
> Lasiodora parahybana - Does everything A. geniculata does but doesn't look anywhere near as good and the hairs are 1,000,000x worse.
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - The most boring heavy webber in existence, they look much better as slings than they do as juvies/adults and the only good thing about them is the feeding response.


Strange, I always heard good things about Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.


----------



## EtienneN

Least personally appealing tarantula: Bumba cabocla
Runners up: LPs and rose hairs


----------



## WolfSoon

EtienneN said:


> Least personally appealing tarantula: Bumba cabocla


I’m personally offended on behalf of my favorite girl. 

I stay away from the hairiest new worlds and the more advanced old worlds. Maybe someday if I have a separate room for spiders and more skillz I’d want some of these species.

I still don’t know about that wizard hat Ceratogyrus, but I’m keeping my mind open.


----------



## Suidakkra

Basically for me it's all pet holes.  I know many like fossorials, but for me it's like looking at a hole in the substrate weeks on end and is just plain boring. Plus it's hard sometimes explaining to someone "yeah there's a tarantula in there I promise" lol.


----------

